# 190 Visa July 2015 applicants



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I have lodged 190 VICTORIA visa on 14th June, so the wait for CO to be assigned and Grant starts. Here is my timeline:

PTE : 1st June 2015
ACS Submitted : 7th March 2015
ACS Result: Positive outcome 10th March
EOI Submitted : 9th June 2015
Invitation Received: 26th June 2015
Visa Lodged:14th June 2015
PCC: 5/07/2015
Medicalsending
Grant:XX/09/2015

Kindly all July applicants share their visa status here, along with plans to move.

Anyone from Bangalore please PM me and we can share plans and discuss.

I'm into Information Security and Networking.

Regards
Kishore


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 190 VICTORIA visa on 14th June, so the wait for CO to be assigned and Grant starts. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Hi Kishore,

What is your job code? How much time it took for Victoria to approve your application after submission?


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

What are the chances for Software engineer with 60 points for 190 visa NSW?


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Hi Kishore,
> 
> What is your job code? How much time it took for Victoria to approve your application after submission?


Hi,

Job code 262112 - Occupation: ICT Security Specialist.They sent me Invite within 20 days after my EOI.

What is your Job Code and have you submitted EOI.

You can visit https://www.anzscosearch.com/ this has lots of information on Job code etc.

Regards
Kishore


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

rachit_mahajan1 said:


> What are the chances for Software engineer with 60 points for 190 visa NSW?


Please check on below urls for Timeline, but I have seen them get the invites within 45 days.

Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...ew?pli=1#gid=0

New Sol from July 2015 can be found at:

https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059

Also other important thread for information which deals with the higher statge that is Nomination and 190 Visa lodgment is:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/aus...orumsite/20560

Thank you


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 190 VICTORIA visa on 14th June, so the wait for CO to be assigned and Grant starts. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Hi Kishore,

I am also from Bangalore with same timeline as of yours. Please PM me with your plan.


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot sir.


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

htsunil said:


> Hi Kishore,
> 
> I am also from Bangalore with same timeline as of yours. Please PM me with your plan.


Please PM me along with your contact details.

I can't PM you as you have not posted minimum posts to get the PM activated.

We will get in touch.


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Please check on below urls for Timeline, but I have seen them get the invites within 45 days.
> 
> Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.
> 
> ...


Sir,

First link is not opening.


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

rachit_mahajan1 said:


> Sir,
> 
> First link is not opening.


Here we go:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot sir..


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Job code 262112 - Occupation: ICT Security Specialist.They sent me Invite within 20 days after my EOI.
> 
> ...


Thanks, mine is 261111 and submittted on 13th. Twenty days is quick, not sure they process that fast for ICT Business Analyst


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Here we go:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


This is for NSW, do we have any for Victoria?


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 190 VICTORIA visa on 14th June, so the wait for CO to be assigned and Grant starts. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have lodged for 190 visa on July 11th. PCC and Meds completed. Waiting for CO to be assigned. I'm also from Bangalore and have PM'd you my contact details.

Btw, your message says you got visa invite on 26th June, but then how did you lodge your Visa on 14th June. Is there any typo?

My timeline given below in signature.


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

VishalN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged for 190 visa on July 11th. PCC and Meds completed. Waiting for CO to be assigned. I'm also from Bangalore and have PM'd you my contact details.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vishal - We are in same boat so lets catch up in bangalore sometime....

Yes looks like a typo in my signature...Thanks


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Thanks Vishal - We are in same boat so lets catch up in bangalore sometime....
> 
> Yes looks like a typo in my signature...Thanks


June applicants have started to get Grants - July is coming soon......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> June applicants have started to get Grants - July is coming soon......:fingerscrossed:


The last update in the spreadsheet was a June 18th 190 applicant who got the Grant today (Aug 5). July applicants :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

VishalN said:


> The last update in the spreadsheet was a June 18th 190 applicant who got the Grant today (Aug 5). July applicants :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Yep - looks like we are next :fingerscrossed:.When can we meet or let me call you later today.


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes looks like Jul applicants will start getting grants in about 10 to 15 days from now. Good luck to all applicants : )))


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> Yes looks like Jul applicants will start getting grants in about 10 to 15 days from now. Good luck to all applicants : )))


Hope for the best - Let's make sure we share all the updates for July Grants in this post, so that we all get to know about the Timeline.

Thank You


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Guys - A quick question on the document upload. I finished my medicals in Elbit Bangalore but I still see the option "Health, Evidence of" showing up as Recommended in ImmiAccount. When I click on "Get health details" it shows "health clearance provided – no action required" meaning the health results have been uploaded by Elbit to DIBP.

Will the "health, evidence of" option always show up and it appears I can ignore it since the clearance is done??

Plz share your experience on this. Do you also see the same option in ImmiAccount?


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

VishalN said:


> Guys - A quick question on the document upload. I finished my medicals in Elbit Bangalore but I still see the option "Health, Evidence of" showing up as Recommended in ImmiAccount. When I click on "Get health details" it shows "health clearance provided &#150; no action required" meaning the health results have been uploaded by Elbit to DIBP.
> 
> Will the "health, evidence of" option always show up and it appears I can ignore it since the clearance is done??
> 
> Plz share your experience on this. Do you also see the same option in ImmiAccount?


Thats for those who already done with medical for other visa and report is with them. If you haven't done medical , then hospital directly send report to DIBP. If it's showing health clearance provided no action required u r good and wait for update from CO.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

*190 Visa Gang Lodged in July/Aug 2015*

Creating a new thread for the people lodging 190 in July/Aug 
Since it also depicts a new year , I think it will be of great help.

*Please note that there are already existing threads:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/806706-190-visa-july-2015-applicants.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...378-august-2015-visa-189-190-invitations.html

I've merged this thread with them.

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

Any updates for Jul people?


----------



## kjv (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I am an onshore applicant for the month of July. All the best for the grants!!

ANZSCO - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
EOI (190, 60+5 points): 20th June
190 NSW Invitation: 25th June 
NSW Approval: 29th June 
Visa lodged: 6th July
Medical (self - onshore and spouse - offshore): 14th July
All docs uploaded by 14th July (Inc form 80, 1221)
CO contact: Waiting
Grant: Waiting


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> Any updates for Jul people?


No update. Still waiting for CO. As per the spreadsheet, the last 190 visa was for applicant on 24-June..


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Creating a new thread for the people lodging 190 in July/Aug
> Since it also depicts a new year , I think it will be of great help.
> 
> *Please note that there are already existing threads:
> ...


Thanks - Hope to see July Grants soon...


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope when you have CO assigned they do send an email indicating the same right ?


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> I hope when you have CO assigned they do send an email indicating the same right ?


Normally you wont know if you have CO assigned or not. They will only contact you if they need additional documents. if not, you may receive a direct grant. Good luck to all applicants in getting direct grants.


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hopefully by next week July applications may start getting processed....good luck to all friends


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> Hopefully by next week July applications may start getting processed....good luck to all friends


Yep - Last Grant was for 24th June...so we will be in pipeline soon.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Though not a 190 applicant but a July appliant. Mind if I join in


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Though not a 190 applicant but a July appliant. Mind if I join in


Sure why not : )))


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think by. Next week CO would start to look at July applications. Or sep 1st week at the max.


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on 08/08/2015 for 190 Visa for NSW.
Points - (55 + 5) 60
Occupation Code - Software Engineer - 261313

Waiting for Invitation........... 

Cheers
Kamatchi Sundaram.R


----------



## ZArsh (Feb 25, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> Sure why not : )))


Hi

Congrats to those whoever got the grant till date

I have got invite from SA on 14 Aug and visa application submitted on 17th Aug.

Kindly requested to clarify below queries
1. When I can expect CO assignment in terms of timelines?
2. For PCC/meds, my agent saying once CO assigned then only you should process specially for PCC as its valid for 3 months only. Also, since I am working in UAE for 6 yrs, my agent say pcc is required both from Pakistan and UAE as last 10 yrs PCC CO normally asked for. Is it true? as for Pakistan it may take sometime?
3. What is possibility of getting direct grant and is depends of CO assigned?
4. Do salary slips required for all the employers mentioned as per approved EOI? This was quoted by my agent as he asked my salary slips for all employers mentioned in EOI.

Thanks for the help

best regards


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

ZArsh said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats to those whoever got the grant till date
> 
> ...


1. These days CO is assigned after 40 to 50 days. 
2. Yes pcc is required for both uae and Pakistan. Pakistani pcc normally takes about 7 to 10 days. I recommend get them done now to save time.
3. If you upload all required documents before co allocation, and co is satisfied you may get direct grant. If more information is needed, he will contact you. 
4. Yes salary slips and other supporting documentation is necessary. More support you provide, more likely thay co will be satisfied about your experience and skills. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## ZArsh (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks buddy for your help


----------



## ZArsh (Feb 25, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> 1. These days CO is assigned after 40 to 50 days.
> 2. Yes pcc is required for both uae and Pakistan. Pakistani pcc normally takes about 7 to 10 days. I recommend get them done now to save time.
> 3. If you upload all required documents before co allocation, and co is satisfied you may get direct grant. If more information is needed, he will contact you.
> 4. Yes salary slips and other supporting documentation is necessary. More support you provide, more likely thay co will be satisfied about your experience and skills.
> Hope this helps.


thanks buddy for your help


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

233914 Engineering Technologist 

55+5 points. (Ielts 6)
Submitted EOI 15th July 2015
NSW invitation: Still waiting


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

xmilanx said:


> 233914 Engineering Technologist 55+5 points. (Ielts 6) Submitted EOI 15th July 2015 NSW invitation: Still waiting



Mate it's very slim chance to open your file with 55 points . Try to stretch your points to 60points and plus 5 point state then chances will be high

I hope it helps


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

If any members havent updated their info, please do so in the following spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=379


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey I saw someone who lodged 189 VISA on 6th July getting a direct grant yesterday. Seems highly unlikely but if true then good news.
he goes by the name LL
I checked on this link....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...?pli=1#gid=379


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey I saw someone who lodged 189 VISA on 6th July getting a direct grant yesterday. Seems highly unlikely but if true then good news.
> he goes by the name LL
> I checked on this link....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...?pli=1#gid=379


Yeah i was surprised too. Looks like as per the trend, Chinese do get grants much quicker. Good for them.


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 190 VICTORIA visa on 14th June, so the wait for CO to be assigned and Grant starts. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...




Hi Kishore,
Whats your visa status? Already granted? as you lodged in June 2015? I lodged visa on July this year & from Bangalore location.


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

I applied 190 visa on 1st week of July 2015, when can I expect the grant notification?
Anyone confirm me if CO allocated or other status ?

Regards,
Suma, India


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 190 VICTORIA visa on 14th June, so the wait for CO to be assigned and Grant starts. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Kishore - Your Visa lodged on June or July?


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

suma2337 said:


> I applied 190 visa on 1st week of July 2015, when can I expect the grant notification?
> Anyone confirm me if CO allocated or other status ?
> 
> Regards,
> Suma, India


I applied on 2nd july. No updates yet. InshAllah we will get grants soon.


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> I applied on 2nd july. No updates yet. InshAllah we will get grants soon.




Applied similar timeline. I believe visa should grant on next month - Finger-cross !!

Keep us updated on the progress.

All the Best to everyone!


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

Anybody applied for job code 271299...for SA under 190


----------



## shwetashirsat (Aug 25, 2015)

*190 Visa class*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and anted some basic info.

I scored overall band 7 in IELTS (R-6.5, W-6.5, S-7,L-7.5)

1) Can I still apply for 190 visa for Victoria given that I have just 6.5 in R ans W sections?
2) What are the chances of getting it approved with positive result
3) I am a software Test Engineer wit 7 yrs. of experience


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

shwetashirsat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and anted some basic info.
> 
> ...



Victoria requires 7 in each band for ICT professions. Criteria given in link below,
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

Unfortunately, you don't make the cut for Vic SS. Try IELTS again or PTE-A if possible to get a higher English score.


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Anyone got CO allocated - July applicants? As per the spreadsheet I see they have reached till 29th June..

I think next week they will pick July applications. This wait is killing :juggle:


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

suma2337 said:


> Kishore - Your Visa lodged on June or July?


Sorry everyone my signature had a typo for date of VISA application.

So I submitted my VISA on 14th July and still waiting, no update on any CO activity.

Please IM me your number so that we can share our plans.


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

VishalN said:


> Anyone got CO allocated - July applicants? As per the spreadsheet I see they have reached till 29th June..
> 
> I think next week they will pick July applications. This wait is killing :juggle:


Yes within next 10-15 days we should expect some update.


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

shwetashirsat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and anted some basic info.
> 
> ...


Go for PTE A and you should be able to crack it easily.

Best of Luck!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
there are couple of guys who lodged VISA on 6th July and they got direct grants in the past few days.
So I guess they already started working on July applications.


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Sorry everyone my signature had a typo for date of VISA application.
> 
> So I submitted my VISA on 14th July and still waiting, no update on any CO activity.
> 
> Please IM me your number so that we can share our plans.


Kishore - Can you pls share your email?


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

suma2337 said:


> Kishore - Can you pls share your email?


I have PM'd you my contact details.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello friends

I have applied for NSW 190 on 30th June and have been approached by the CO asking me for my birth certificate which I do not have

Could someone please let me know if I can provide my secondary school certificate or Unique identity document provided by the government as my DOB proof.

Please help me on this

BR//
Sriram


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have applied for NSW 190 on 30th June and have been approached by the CO asking me for my birth certificate which I do not have
> 
> ...


Hi Sriram,

Was the CO specifically asking for your birth certificate? What did you upload as "Identity Document"? As per the 190 document checklist, if you do not have a Birth certificate you can submit the following:

<Quote>
If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
passport
family book showing both parents’ names
identification document issued by the government
document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.
</Quote>

Reference: Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi,
> there are couple of guys who lodged VISA on 6th July and they got direct grants in the past few days.
> So I guess they already started working on July applications.


Suku - Where did you see the Jul6 applicants grants? Can you link to the post. I can't see this info on the spreadsheet.. I really hope it's true that they've reach jul 6th


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

VishalN said:


> Suku - Where did you see the Jul6 applicants grants? Can you link to the post. I can't see this info on the spreadsheet.. I really hope it's true that they've reach jul 6th


July 6 grants are for 189 and not 190. Latest grant for 190 is 30 jun.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

VishalN said:


> Hi Sriram,
> 
> Was the CO specifically asking for your birth certificate? What did you upload as "Identity Document"? As per the 190 document checklist, if you do not have a Birth certificate you can submit the following:
> 
> ...


Hi Vishal

Yes. The CO has specifically asked for my Birth Certificate. I had already uploaded Passport as "Identity document"

I am a bit confused now as to what to provide him since I dont have my birth certificate with me.


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have applied for NSW 190 on 30th June and have been approached by the CO asking me for my birth certificate which I do not have
> 
> ...


I feel your passport is a valid DOB proof. Other than that you can submit your PAN/DL/10th Admit card etc .


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi Vishal
> 
> Yes. The CO has specifically asked for my Birth Certificate. I had already uploaded Passport as "Identity document"
> 
> I am a bit confused now as to what to provide him since I dont have my birth certificate with me.


You can tell the CO that Birth certificate is not available and give your 10th Standard Marksheet/certificate as that is a valid document accepted by Govt. Even Passport/Aadhar are acceptable Govt documents proving Identity.

Talk to them and find out what they are looking for.


----------



## sharika123 (Aug 27, 2015)

*190 NSW visa lodged*

Hi,

I am Sharika from Bangalore., INDIA I have also lodged my 190 VISA for state NSW on July 08th.

I have completed my PCC and medicals and uploaded on 22 July.

I am for ICT business Analyst and had got an invitation from NSW within one day on 23 June.

When can we expect the grant...Please share your views


----------



## sharika123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Please provide your 10th STD MARKLIST OR THE PROVISIONAL CERTIFICATE (HALL TICKET) FOR 10TH EXAM.

One of my friends has the same issue and she submitted these and were fine. Hope it helps


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

sharika123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Sharika from Bangalore., INDIA I have also lodged my 190 VISA for state NSW on July 08th.
> 
> ...


If you have submitted your VISA application on 8th July, you can expect some update within next 10-15 days(mid sept or end of sept).

We are in the same timeline, so still killing time...

Best Luck!


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

VishalN said:


> You can tell the CO that Birth certificate is not available and give your 10th Standard Marksheet/certificate as that is a valid document accepted by Govt. Even Passport/Aadhar are acceptable Govt documents proving Identity.
> 
> Talk to them and find out what they are looking for.


Thank you vishal 
I had submitted my docs today and planning to call the adelaide team now. 
Could some one provide the contact details of the adelaide team?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have been contacted by GSM Adelaide today for form 80 and polio vaccination certificate.


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> I have been contacted by GSM Adelaide today for form 80 and polio vaccination certificate.


Here we go then, it's official that they have indeed started to process July Applicants.

Thank you and Best of Luck.

Did you travel, as form 80 is asked only if you have traveled abroad? 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

anybody applied under job code 271299. anybody applied for SA nomination on 8th july got invite?


----------



## sharika123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ohh..Traveled in all sense??

I have travelled for a business trip way back in 2012 for 30 days..rest were all small trips for leisure for lesser than 10 days.

I asked my agency Y-axis about 80form. I have filled and submitted. But they are syaing it will be uploaded only if case officer asks for. 

If uploading under which section to upload?


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

sharika123 said:


> Ohh..Traveled in all sense??
> 
> I have travelled for a business trip way back in 2012 for 30 days..rest were all small trips for leisure for lesser than 10 days.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is only needed if you havr anything stamped on your passport related to any travel, as they want to know reasons behind the travel.

Agency will ask for form 80 which is not mandatory to upload, but they will keep it ready in case of CO may ask.

If you will need to upload once CO asks for it, you have a separate tab upload additional document in the very beginning of the application page on the portal.

Best Luck!


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Here we go then, it's official that they have indeed started to process July Applicants.
> 
> Thank you and Best of Luck.
> 
> ...


Yes I do have travel history.


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> I have been contacted by GSM Adelaide today for form 80 and polio vaccination certificate.



"polio vaccination certificate" - for whom, your kids ?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

kishoreshet said:


> Yes, it is only needed if you havr anything stamped on your passport related to any travel, as they want to know reasons behind the travel.
> 
> Agency will ask for form 80 which is not mandatory to upload, but they will keep it ready in case of CO may ask.
> 
> ...


Hi kishore
I have a query. I've been approached by my CO asking for my birth certificate which I had uploaded today. 
However I wasn't asked for form 80 or 1221. So is there any chance that the CO would get back to me again asking me to upload form 80 or 1221 or they would would request for all the additional information at once? 
Thank you in advance

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

suma2337 said:


> "polio vaccination certificate" - for whom, your kids ?


For me, my wife and son. It was already submitted along with medicals but they have requested anyway. It is required for all Pakistanis.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well this means July applications are now in the queue for the visa grant ... All the best!


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi kishore
> I have a query. I've been approached by my CO asking for my birth certificate which I had uploaded today.
> However I wasn't asked for form 80 or 1221. So is there any chance that the CO would get back to me again asking me to upload form 80 or 1221 or they would would request for all the additional information at once?
> Thank you in advance
> ...


I'm sorry about previously saying that form 80 may be needed for people who have traveled abroad, but it is actually for most people from high-risk countries(I'm not sure of the list of countries) as they need to get family details/background.

So its case to case basis, CO might ask for Form 80 or he might not.So best suggestion is to check with your agent or have it ready in case you would save time.

And for people wondering why Polio documents for your kids below is the condition for that, so it is not needed for India.

_________________________________________________________________
EVIDENCE OF POLIO VACCINATION

Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application. 

This measure is in response to the World Health Organization's declaration of wild poliovirus transmission as a Public Health Emergency of International Concern

_________________________________________________________________
Also they do ask one question in your VISA application as below:

Previous travel to Australia

Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?

Make sure your answer is NO as I remember one of my friend did this mistake.


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Here we go then, it's official that they have indeed started to process July Applicants.
> 
> Thank you and Best of Luck.
> 
> ...



Yay!! Finally confirmed news about July 190 processing.. We are so close :fingerscrossed:

Regarding Form 80, it is mandatory (as per ImmiAccount login) to upload for character evidence. I know there are cases where Visa was granted without as well.

I went by the book and uploaded whatever they wanted. Hoping for a Direct Grant.


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Thank you vishal
> I had submitted my docs today and planning to call the adelaide team now.
> Could some one provide the contact details of the adelaide team?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


This is the number I have for contacting DIBP
+61731367000

They will ask for your application TRN number when you call


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

VishalN said:


> This is the number I have for contacting DIBP
> +61731367000
> 
> They will ask for your application TRN number when you call


Vishal, what they said about your application status? I have lodge my visa on 14th July , expecting some updates by second week of September.


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Same pinch John_dh ...14th July here too....Yes 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Susiplp (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum. Need help in regards to the EOI submitted on 22/07/2015 to NSW SS for 190 with 55+5 points. Is there any chances to get invitation and if yes how long it may take. Thanks


----------



## Susiplp (Aug 27, 2015)

I forget to mention for the occupation...I have applied in General Accountant 261111


----------



## sharika123 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Visa Granted*

Hi guys, 

I had lodged my visa on July 8th 2015.
PCC & Medicals uploaded on July 23rd 2015
Visa grant on today (28th August 2015):second:lane::second:

Very fast process timeline.

All the July applicants be ready. All the very best


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

sharika123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had lodged my visa on July 8th 2015.
> PCC & Medicals uploaded on July 23rd 2015
> ...


Congrats Sharika....Enjoy the great news and get the new phase going.

Quick question did they ask you form 80 or did you upload it?


----------



## sharika123 (Aug 27, 2015)

I did not upload. I was not allotted any case officer. It was a direct grant email. You get a mail that your eoi has been deleted followed by the golden grant email....you people are the next...


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

sharika123 said:


> I did not upload. I was not allotted any case officer. It was a direct grant email. You get a mail that your eoi has been deleted followed by the golden grant email....you people are the next...


Excellent !

Congratulations!


----------



## kjv (Aug 2, 2015)

sharika123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had lodged my visa on July 8th 2015.
> PCC & Medicals uploaded on July 23rd 2015
> ...



Congratulations Sharika123. All the best for future endeavours...

Hopefully I will get some update next week as I filed on 6th July. :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
KJV


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Best Luck kjv!!

Wait continues....


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it possible to negotiate with states for the staying period? Ie NSW govt says must accept to stay first 2 years. Can we negotiate that to 2 years within 5 year period?


----------



## shiveshdewangan (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi all,

Any other July 2015 applicant who has received the Grant yet?

Regards,
Shivesh


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

shiveshdewangan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any other July 2015 applicant who has received the Grant yet?
> 
> ...


No Grants yet, but I know few folks got CO assigned and have made some progress towards the Final Grant.

Good Luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Any idea what is their VISA lodge dates.....

this wait is killing me....



kishoreshet said:


> No Grants yet, but I know few folks got CO assigned and have made some progress towards the Final Grant.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Vishal, what they said about your application status? I have lodge my visa on 14th July , expecting some updates by second week of September.


My status is the same as of today (Sept 1st). CO has NOT been allocated. I lodged on July 11th. Almost there and nothing to do but wait

The latest grant for 190 is July8th on the forum.. Hang in there people :juggle:


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

sharika123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had lodged my visa on July 8th 2015.
> PCC & Medicals uploaded on July 23rd 2015
> ...


Congrats Sharika and all the best!


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

sharika123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had lodged my visa on July 8th 2015.
> PCC & Medicals uploaded on July 23rd 2015
> ...


Hearty congratulations Sharika!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## shiveshdewangan (Oct 19, 2013)

Same with me guys.. 
Still no updates.


----------



## shiveshdewangan (Oct 19, 2013)

Can someone suggest or advise how long will it take or it takes generally for a CO to be assigned from the date of VISA lodgement?


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

shiveshdewangan said:


> Can someone suggest or advise how long will it take or it takes generally for a CO to be assigned from the date of VISA lodgement?


8-10 weeks.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

VishalN said:


> My status is the same as of today (Sept 1st). CO has NOT been allocated. I lodged on July 11th. Almost there and nothing to do but wait
> 
> The latest grant for 190 is July8th on the forum.. Hang in there people :juggle:


Hi Vishal,

Could you please confirm how you know the latest grant is of 8th July?
is there some sheet / Doc that you are tracking.. if so please share.

Thanks


----------



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

Today my husband received 190 NSW direct grant. Visa lodged on 6th July, he is an onshore Sydney applicant.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

sumitabose said:


> Today my husband received 190 NSW direct grant. Visa lodged on 6th July, he is an onshore Sydney applicant.



Wow thats great...
Did you upload form 80 while filing for visa?


----------



## kjv (Aug 2, 2015)

57 days gone and still counting....
No update so far...

ANZSCO - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
EOI (190, 60+5 points): 20th June
190 NSW Invitation: 25th June 
NSW Approval: 29th June 
Visa lodged: 6th July
Medical (self - onshore and spouse - offshore): 14th July
All docs uploaded by 14th July (Inc form 80, 1221)
CO contact: Waiting
Grant: Waiting


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Got VISA today


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

ishugarg said:


> Got VISA today


Congratulations!! Savour the moment. All the best for the future.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

kjv said:


> 57 days gone and still counting....
> No update so far...
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Surely your grant will be on your way by this week.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

sumitabose said:


> Today my husband received 190 NSW direct grant. Visa lodged on 6th July, he is an onshore Sydney applicant.


Congratulations! Could you please share more details related to timeline in your signature please? Thank you and wish all the best for your future plans!


----------



## troubleshooter (Dec 2, 2014)

Any further update for JULY Applications? Time seems to be not moving.

I'm a 9th July Applicant.


----------



## kjv (Aug 2, 2015)

troubleshooter said:


> Any further update for JULY Applications? Time seems to be not moving.
> 
> I'm a 9th July Applicant.


Nothing so far mate.
I am 6th july applicant.


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## troubleshooter (Dec 2, 2014)

Has any July applicant tried calling them? there is no activity this week.


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

With the help and blessings of Allah, I have been granted 190 visa today. Called them at 61 7 3136 7000 and told them that I have sent them the requested documents (polio vaccination certificate, form 80 and police certificate) on 1 sep 2015 and would like them to check if anything else is needed. He told me that he will assess and inform me by end of day today. about an hour later, grant emails were received.

Thanks everyone on this forum for help, guidance and support. Good luck to all applicants.


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

jtp2015 said:


> With the help and blessings of Allah, I have been granted 190 visa today. Called them at 61 7 3136 7000 and told them that I have sent them the requested documents (polio vaccination certificate, form 80 and police certificate) on 1 sep 2015 and would like them to check if anything else is needed. He told me that he will assess and inform me by end of day today. about an hour later, grant emails were received. Thanks everyone on this forum for help, guidance and support. Good luck to all applicants.


 many many congrats JPT. When did u file visa


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> With the help and blessings of Allah, I have been granted 190 visa today. Called them at 61 7 3136 7000 and told them that I have sent them the requested documents (polio vaccination certificate, form 80 and police certificate) on 1 sep 2015 and would like them to check if anything else is needed. He told me that he will assess and inform me by end of day today. about an hour later, grant emails were received.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for help, guidance and support. Good luck to all applicants.


Congrats


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bk Yogi said:


> many many congrats JPT. When did u file visa


2 jul 2015


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> Congrats


Excellent News! All the best for your future .


----------



## troubleshooter (Dec 2, 2014)

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

Link updated today...As per it visa granted till 9th July....?? I'm sure there are applicants before 9th like me which have not got any update.


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats jtp...All the best.

So we should start calling them soon.


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi All,

Today, I got a 'requested document' (Form 80 and My wife PCC from china) mail from GSM Adelaide team.


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> Hi Vishal,
> 
> Could you please confirm how you know the latest grant is of 8th July?
> is there some sheet / Doc that you are tracking.. if so please share.
> ...


Hi Christine,

You can refer to this sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=4

All the best!


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

*190 Visa Granted*

Hi Everyone,

I got my Visa GRANT today!! :second: :happy:

It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.. I am so happy. Thanks to expatforum for being a handy & guiding force these past months in this journey

Wish everyone the best in their processing.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

VishalN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my Visa GRANT today!! :second: :happy:
> 
> ...



Many Congratulations Vishal!!


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

VishalN said:


> Hi Everyone, I got my Visa GRANT today!! :second: :happy: It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.. I am so happy. Thanks to expatforum for being a handy & guiding force these past months in this journey Wish everyone the best in their processing.


 many many congos vishal....


----------



## troubleshooter (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats Vishal, all the best for your future.



VishalN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my Visa GRANT today!! :second: :happy:
> 
> ...


----------



## kjv (Aug 2, 2015)

VishalN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my Visa GRANT today!! :second: :happy:
> 
> ...


Many many Congratulations Vishal !!


----------



## kjv (Aug 2, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> With the help and blessings of Allah, I have been granted 190 visa today. Called them at 61 7 3136 7000 and told them that I have sent them the requested documents (polio vaccination certificate, form 80 and police certificate) on 1 sep 2015 and would like them to check if anything else is needed. He told me that he will assess and inform me by end of day today. about an hour later, grant emails were received.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for help, guidance and support. Good luck to all applicants.


Many many congratulations jtp..!!


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

VishalN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my Visa GRANT today!! :second: :happy:
> 
> ...



Hi Visha. Congrats. 

Wanted to know if you claimed points for work experience and if yes , how many.

Sid


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

loki_rt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, I got a 'requested document' (Form 80 and My wife PCC from china) mail from GSM Adelaide team.


Hello Loki, I too have applied for the same skill set. Have you claimed work experience points and if yes, how many.

Sid


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

Many Congratulations Vishal


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

:eyebrows:


Hi Sid

I have not claimed work experience point. When you Lodge your visa application?


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you Vishal 



VishalN said:


> Hi Christine,
> 
> You can refer to this sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=4
> ...


----------



## troubleshooter (Dec 2, 2014)

I contacted DIBP they told me that a case officer was assigned on friday, from Brisbane team.


----------



## kjv (Aug 2, 2015)

troubleshooter said:


> I contacted DIBP they told me that a case officer was assigned on friday, from Brisbane team.


Hi troubleshooter,
I am planning to contact them today as well. Did you send email or call them? 

Please share 
Thanks


----------



## troubleshooter (Dec 2, 2014)

kjv said:


> Hi troubleshooter,
> I am planning to contact them today as well. Did you send email or call them?
> 
> Please share
> Thanks


I Tried calling them on 1300-364613, several times, but even after waiting for long there was no response. So I walked in to DIBP office in Melbourne, they advised to use their phones, and I instantly got someone.


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

loki_rt said:


> :eyebrows:
> 
> 
> Hi Sid
> ...


Loki, I lodged my application on 26th June. The time line is mentioned in the earlier posts.


----------



## kjv (Aug 2, 2015)

troubleshooter said:


> I Tried calling them on 1300-364613, several times, but even after waiting for long there was no response. So I walked in to DIBP office in Melbourne, they advised to use their phones, and I instantly got someone.


Thanks for the information. I might do the same as I am also in Melbourne.


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

walktheplank said:


> Loki, I lodged my application on 26th June. The time line is mentioned in the earlier posts.


Sid,

I have seen in your signature, CO contacted you. May I know which document they want from you?


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

All, i got email for Adelaide team requesting form 80 for me and my wife. I am in offshore and don't have any travel history. 

Does that mean , every other things are ok?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

John_dh said:


> All, i got email for Adelaide team requesting form 80 for me and my wife. I am in offshore and don't have any travel history.
> 
> Does that mean , every other things are ok?


Hi John
The reason behind asking for form 80 is not clear. 
They might ask for form 80 if an applicant had claimed for work points or if the applicant has any travel history or sometimes an applicant might be asked even if he doesn't have travel history or doesn't claim any points for work experience.
So there is no concrete reason for them to ask for form 80.
Anyway all the best. Wish you a speedy grant! 


Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello my Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. I was worried about the decision initially as CO was never assigned, ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE Final GRANT 

THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY Suman and Vishal!!.. 

No form 80 uploaded nor any call made....

Cheers - Will party hard today....


----------



## kjv (Aug 2, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hello my Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. I was worried about the decision initially as CO was never assigned, ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE Final GRANT
> 
> THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY Suman and Vishal!!..
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Kishore,
Many many congratulations.
Mind sharing whether you claimed any point for experience.and what was your occupation code.



kishoreshet said:


> Hello my Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. I was worried about the decision initially as CO was never assigned, ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE Final GRANT
> 
> THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY Suman and Vishal!!..
> 
> ...


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hello my Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. I was worried about the decision initially as CO was never assigned, ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE Final GRANT
> 
> THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY Suman and Vishal!!..
> 
> ...



Congrats Kishore


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Kishore,
> Many many congratulations.
> Mind sharing whether you claimed any point for experience.and what was your occupation code.


ICT Security Specialist and 5 points for work experience(Although my work experience is more than +6 I only showed for the minimum needed for 5 points which is for 5 years).

Best Luck!!


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hello my Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. I was worried about the decision initially as CO was never assigned, ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE Final GRANT
> 
> THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY Suman and Vishal!!..
> 
> ...


Congratulations : )))) when are you planning to go.


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

kishoreshet said:


> Hello my Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. I was worried about the decision initially as CO was never assigned, ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE Final GRANT THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY Suman and Vishal!!.. No form 80 uploaded nor any call made.... Cheers - Will party hard today....


Many many congos kishore.....when did u apply for visa.


----------



## shiveshdewangan (Oct 19, 2013)

Apologies for informing late.
I am glad to inform you all that I got direct VISA grant on 3rd Sep.
I had lodged it on 11th July.
Thanks for all the support during this time and Good Luck for your visa grants 

Cheers,
Shivesh


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

shiveshdewangan said:


> Apologies for informing late.
> I am glad to inform you all that I got direct VISA grant on 3rd Sep.
> I had lodged it on 11th July.
> Thanks for all the support during this time and Good Luck for your visa grants
> ...


Many congratulations! Could you please share your complete timeline? What visa category, job code etc. Thank you.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

kishoreshet said:


> Hello my Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. I was worried about the decision initially as CO was never assigned, ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE Final GRANT
> 
> THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY Suman and Vishal!!..
> 
> ...


Many Congrats!! All the best for your move to Australia.


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

My Details:
Applying for 189 Visa: PTE appeared on 21st April 2015 (L88, R85, S81, W90 Overall: 85); CPA Skills Assessment Positive(Accountant) Assessment: 28th May; EOI Submitted: 1st June 2015(70 points); Invitation granted: 6th July 2015 Visa Fees paid: 13th July 2015 All documents including PCC and Medical receipt uploaded by: 30th July 2015

My question:
When can I expect to get a grant tentatively? Will my application be delayed compared to others simply because I have self employment experience in my application?


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks all....Cheers


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have been contacted by CO today asking additional document. In the list of document, I see that PCC is required for me and my 7 years old kid. However, the PCC is not asked for my spouse. 

I believe there is some mistake in the documents asked as my understanding is that PCC is not required for below 16 years of age. So, needing opinion if I should contact the CO or just upload the PCC for me and my spouse?

Another query is that - should I go for Medicals if currently suffering with Cold and Flue or wait for the cold and flu to be cured first.

Awaiting replies.. 

Thanks,

Manoj


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

ZArsh said:


> jtp2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure why not : )))
> ...


Hi! Do you have your CO now?


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

kjv said:


> troubleshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I Tried calling them on 1300-364613, several times, but even after waiting for long there was no response. So I walked in to DIBP office in Melbourne, they advised to use their phones, and I instantly got someone.
> ...





kishoreshet said:


> Hello my Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. I was worried about the decision initially as CO was never assigned, ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE Final GRANT
> 
> THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY Suman and Vishal!!..
> 
> ...



Hi! When did you submit your application please?


----------



## Albert Einstein (Sep 8, 2015)

I have Submitted my EOI on 17-Aug-2015 against 190 for WA but still waiting for Invitation, Any one can guide me that aprox how much time it will take further???


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,

By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.

I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys, By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes. I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


 Hey Loki.....many many congos to you.....can u please share your timelines....


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Bk Yogi said:


> Hey Loki.....many many congos to you.....can u please share your timelines....


Thanks. Please refer to my signature


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

loki_rt said:


> Thanks. Please refer to my signature


 your signature is not visible on the app...just wanted to know on which date you filed the visa


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Bk Yogi said:


> your signature is not visible on the app...just wanted to know on which date you filed the visa


I lodge my visa application on 15th July 2015.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


Congratulations loki! 
All the best! 

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> I lodge my visa application on 15th July 2015.


Many Congratulations Loki!! CO Requested only form 80 for me and my wife and I submitted on 8th Sep, do you suggest to call or should i wait for some more days.


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Many Congratulations Loki!! CO Requested only form 80 for me and my wife and I submitted on 8th Sep, do you suggest to call or should i wait for some more days.


Thanks John. You should call to GSM Adelaide. It is very normal discussion.
Hope you will get grant soon.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> Thanks John. You should call to GSM Adelaide. It is very normal discussion.
> Hope you will get grant soon.


Thanks Loki!! What communication happen when you called them? Did they ask any questions related to Form 80? Or just first need to provide our details then ask them to check whether they received the document and anything else is needed.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations !!! 
All the best for your life in OZ 




loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Thanks Loki!! What communication happen when you called them? Did they ask any questions related to Form 80? Or just first need to provide our details then ask them to check whether they received the document and anything else is needed.


John, It was a normal discussion. just asked for my DOB and TRN and then they were checking the docs 

Finally told me to grant with in 10 minutes 

And it was done.


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys! I have just done my medical examination! I'm hoping for direct grant that's why I have done it without the CO asking for it... I applied for nomination visa and that day I also got the invitation from them August 27.. And skill select on the 28th of August, then I got invitation from them to apply for 190 visa on that day as well. I submitted my application on the 3rd of September, september 10 medical... Now I'm thinking of doing my international police check... Is there someone here who was granted without the international police check? Thanks!


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> John, It was a normal discussion. just asked for my DOB and TRN and then they were checking the docs
> 
> Finally told me to grant with in 10 minutes
> 
> And it was done.


Hi Loki, congrats for your visa! It's a really fast process 

I'm just curious about how did you make them asking about your DOB and TRN?

I called them twice (once this morning), I told them I applied for 190 visa (1 July 2015), emailed by CO to do medical examination (25th Aug). The result was submitted by the medical operator (26 Aug). I notified the CO on 27th August 2015.

The guy who picked the phone just said, " Have you emailed the CO (which I did on 27th August)?" After that he said, "we're currently replying email received until 18th Aug, so it'll probably take another week or so".

Was it because I didn't ask them to check my medical result? 

I just don't get how they are still replying emails from 18th Aug when CO have contacted me on 25th Aug.

Any help will be appreciated. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> Hi guys! I have just done my medical examination! I'm hoping for direct grant that's why I have done it without the CO asking for it... I applied for nomination visa and that day I also got the invitation from them August 27.. And skill select on the 28th of August, then I got invitation from them to apply for 190 visa on that day as well. I submitted my application on the 3rd of September, september 10 medical... Now I'm thinking of doing my international police check... Is there someone here who was granted without the international police check? Thanks!


Quoted from immigration website :

"For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."

It depends on whether you have lived in other countries or not. Cheers


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Can I use my international police check via fit2work.com.au for my PCC? Thank you..


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> Can I use my international police check via fit2work.com.au for my PCC? Thank you..


I don't know what do you mean by international police check. Police check is needed from every country that you've ever lived in, as stated in immigration website. Say, you ever lived in 2 countries, that means you need to get police check from those 2 countries. Also, you need to get it from the police authority of each country.

Cheers


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

I mean it's my police check from the country where I came from... I got my international police check which is the Philippines Police Check via fit2work.com.au.. I used it when I applied for my AHPRA registration. Thanks Adrian!


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> I mean it's my police check from the country where I came from... I got my international police check which is the Philippines Police Check via fit2work.com.au.. I used it when I applied for my AHPRA registration. Thanks Adrian!


oh sorry, I thought you meant another thing. Well, I never heard about that website before so can't really help you


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> Panyang27 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean it's my police check from the country where I came from... I got my international police check which is the Philippines Police Check via fit2work.com.au.. I used it when I applied for my AHPRA registration. Thanks Adrian!
> ...


That's ok Adrian! I might as well do it as soon as possible... Should I also do the form 80? How was your application anyway?


----------



## sino (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi all,

Two years struggle paid off. I (wife & kid) was granted (direct) PR today.

Applied without agent.

All the best with your applications.

Application submitted - july 17,2015
Granted - September 10,2015


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> That's ok Adrian! I might as well do it as soon as possible... Should I also do the form 80? How was your application anyway?


As many people suggest here, it's better if you keep it ready. Well, I'm still waiting mate. Been 2 weeks since my health check.



sino said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Two years struggle paid off. I (wife & kid) was granted (direct) PR today.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sino, that was fast :thumb:


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

sino said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Two years struggle paid off. I (wife & kid) was granted (direct) PR today.
> 
> ...


hi what is form 80. do we need to keep it ready before invited


----------



## kjv (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I would like to share the good news that finally after 66 days of long wait, I have been granted visa for me (onshore) and my spouse (offshore) together. It was a direct grant.

Thank you all the members of this forum for your valuable inputs. Below is my timeline

ANZSCO - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
190 NSW Invitation: 25th June 
Visa lodged: 6th July
All docs uploaded by 14th July (Inc form 80, 1221, medicals)
Direct Grant: 10th Sep, 2015


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

kjv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that finally after 66 days of long wait, I have been granted visa for me (onshore) and my spouse (offshore) together. It was a direct grant.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavors! Cheers!!


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Many congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavors!

Cheers!!


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Congrats kjv!


----------



## ZArsh (Feb 25, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> Hi! Do you have your CO now?



No still waiting for CO assignment. I guess July applicants are under process as of now and August applicants may be processed in Oct.

so wait continues....


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

ZArsh said:


> Panyang27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Do you have your CO now?
> ...


Or maybe you'll have a direct grant soon! I'm excited for you! Hope you'll get the grant so soon... Godbless!


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Anyone got the grant today?


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

Guys i have been contacted by the CO on 14th sep. I applied for visa on 1st august. Some documents are requested.


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Bk Yogi said:


> Guys i have been contacted by the CO on 14th sep. I applied for visa on 1st august. Some documents are requested.


Hi yogi! What documents have they requested?


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

Panyang27 said:


> Hi yogi! What documents have they requested?


 form 47a my mom's medical and her residential evidence


----------



## ironwill (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Could you tell briefly what is direct grant?

Thanks,


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

ironwill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you tell briefly what is direct grant?
> 
> Thanks,


Direct Grant is when you front load all the required documents including your PCC and Medicals and when CO is assigned, you get a grant without any more info asked.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

gjn said:


> hi what is form 80. do we need to keep it ready before invited


Form 80 is Personal Particular Form which may be by CO and may be not. But is advisable to keep it ready just in case if CO asks for it. Its a lengthy one.

I did upload mine in advance though.


----------



## ironwill (Jun 18, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Direct Grant is when you front load all the required documents including your PCC and Medicals and when CO is assigned, you get a grant without any more info asked.


Thank you bro.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys .. I have been asked for uploading the PCC and medicals by CO. Strange enough, in the list of document the PCC is listed in front of my kid's name and not the spouse's name. I feel there is some mistake in the letter with document required details (probably my spouse's doc got listed against my kid and vice versa).

I had sent a mail to gsm.adelaide for clarification around one week back but haven't got any revert yet. Just thinking if I can submit PCC for spouse instead of kid since PCC is not required for below 16 years of age OR should wait for the response. Any suggestions ?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey Guys... I am almost done with my visa application. Just waiting for CO to take a decision. One query I have is - I got the medicals done today on 22nd Sep and have uploaded Form 80 and PCC which was asked by the CO.

I see an option in my application which says "Request Complete". I am just wondering if I should press that button and confirm OR should I wait until my Medical Records are uploaded by the clinic. (Under health details it says that the checkup has been undertaken and is under processing).

Anyone?


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Hey Guys... I am almost done with my visa application. Just waiting for CO to take a decision. One query I have is - I got the medicals done today on 22nd Sep and have uploaded Form 80 and PCC which was asked by the CO.
> 
> I see an option in my application which says "Request Complete". I am just wondering if I should press that button and confirm OR should I wait until my Medical Records are uploaded by the clinic. (Under health details it says that the checkup has been undertaken and is under processing).
> 
> Anyone?


The hospital usually takes 5 working days to upload the medical result to DIBP. It's too early for you since you only did your meds yesterday. Keep checking the "Get health details" and once that says ""Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required" you should then click the "request complete" button to notify the CO that assessment can continue for your application.

all the best!


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Yogi, Did you hear from the Co yet ?



Bk Yogi said:


> form 47a my mom's medical and her residential evidence


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

VishalN said:


> The hospital usually takes 5 working days to upload the medical result to DIBP. It's too early for you since you only did your meds yesterday. Keep checking the "Get health details" and once that says ""Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required" you should then click the "request complete" button to notify the CO that assessment can continue for your application.
> 
> all the best!


Thanks Buddy. I'll wait for it and hopefully it should all be done by early next week. I see my kid's health details are updated with "Clearance Provided", so just waiting for me and my spouse now.


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

I got invite on sep 14 and we submitted all documents including form 80 for me as im a primary applicant and form 1221 for my husband.

I need a help. I have got all documents . But while uploading I did a mistake, i hope its ok and i hope its a small mistake.

please help.

while uploading documents, i selected category as work experience evidence. overseas, document, and sub category as pay slip etc. All submitted in that category. later i saw a category called evidence of current employment. all documents except two payslip i submitted in the category of work exp overseas. is this a problem. im not claiming points for my experience. also, i hv one one job.

one more issue, while submitting my husband's documents, his previous job's offer letter submitted in the current employment evidence category.

these are the two mistaks i did. is thos category a big problem?


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I want to know 
1.how many invitations have been given by nsw for subclass 190?
2.which point score got invitation till date?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engineer_tech said:


> Hello everyone, I want to know 1.how many invitations have been given by nsw for subclass 190? 2.which point score got invitation till date?


I think its a wrong thread please refer to NSW topic. I cant give link now as i am on phone. 

However, no exact numbers are known since July to now.

A few 65+ got invites. Not a lot.


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone, any 190 visa grants today? I myself am eagerly awaiting for my grant. Lodged visa 190 application on July 13. Got contacted by CO on Sept 9, uploaded requested documents on Sept 10, haven't heard anything from CO since. Please post any updates, and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

kabre2009 said:


> Hi Everyone, any 190 visa grants today? I myself am eagerly awaiting for my grant. Lodged visa 190 application on July 13. Got contacted by CO on Sept 9, uploaded requested documents on Sept 10, haven't heard anything from CO since. Please post any updates, and good luck to everyone.


Did you call them already?


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> Did you call them already?


Yeah, I did. Twice in the past two weeks, and both times I was told that my application is currently being processed and was advised to just wait after 28 days.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

kabre2009 said:


> Hi Everyone, any 190 visa grants today? I myself am eagerly awaiting for my grant. Lodged visa 190 application on July 13. Got contacted by CO on Sept 9, uploaded requested documents on Sept 10, haven't heard anything from CO since. Please post any updates, and good luck to everyone.


Got my grant today. Lodged on July 1 and contacted by CO on 25 Aug, so I think they are still processing your application. Hopefully you'll get it by this week :thumb:


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations !!



adrian.hy said:


> Got my grant today. Lodged on July 1 and contacted by CO on 25 Aug, so I think they are still processing your application. Hopefully you'll get it by this week :thumb:


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

adrian.hy said:


> Got my grant today. Lodged on July 1 and contacted by CO on 25 Aug, so I think they are still processing your application. Hopefully you'll get it by this week :thumb:


Many congratulations!! Wish you the best for your future.

CHeers.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> Congratulations !!





rajrajinin said:


> Many congratulations!! Wish you the best for your future.
> 
> CHeers.


Thank you Christine and Raj! All the best for you too :thumb:


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> Got my grant today. Lodged on July 1 and contacted by CO on 25 Aug, so I think they are still processing your application. Hopefully you'll get it by this week :thumb:


Congratulations Adrian. Have a great life in OZ

Andy


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations Adrian. Have a great life in OZ
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy, hope you get yours soon! :thumb:


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm wondering why it takes a longer time for some applicants to be granted a visa. Got contact from CO Sept 9, and I uploaded additional required document the next day. I've read in other forums that some applicants get their grants even a day after submitting additional documents. Is it because I'm applying together with my wife and daughter as dependents? Do single applicants (without dependents) usually get grants faster??

Also, I'm curious as to when they do the employment checks (checking on claimed points for employment; contacting previous/present employers of applicant/s). Does it happen before or after they contact applicant for additional documents?

I understand that it may take up to 28 days before we hear back again from CO after initial contact, but I'm just starting to worry since others get their grants faster. I hope there's nothing wrong with my application, was careful when filling up EOI, no over-claiming of points etc.

appreciate everybody's feedback, thanks.


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi kabre2009,
I on the same boat. Lodged my visa application on the 3rd of July. CO was allocated on the 28th of August and requested for proof of employment and wife birth certificate on the same date. I uploaded everything on the 18th of September but have not heard back from DIBP ever since. Thought this would bring you some comfort. The wait is killing me as well!
Cheers!


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

sonivEX said:


> Hi kabre2009,
> I on the same boat. Lodged my visa application on the 3rd of July. CO was allocated on the 28th of August and requested for proof of employment and wife birth certificate on the same date. I uploaded everything on the 18th of September but have not heard back from DIBP ever since. Thought this would bring you some comfort. The wait is killing me as well!
> Cheers!


Dont worry too much...I submitted all the requested docs on Sept 10th and got the grant just 2 days back...so yours must be just round the corner...Do the math  and oh BTW I am a June applicant !


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Mate,

Any idea which number I should try to contact DIBP brisbane?



Som said:


> Dont worry too much...I submitted all the requested docs on Sept 10th and got the grant just 2 days back...so yours must be just round the corner...Do the math  and oh BTW I am a June applicant !


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Hi kabre2009,
> I on the same boat. Lodged my visa application on the 3rd of July. CO was allocated on the 28th of August and requested for proof of employment and wife birth certificate on the same date. I uploaded everything on the 18th of September but have not heard back from DIBP ever since. Thought this would bring you some comfort. The wait is killing me as well!
> Cheers!


Thanks Sonivex. I'm seriously starting to doubt my chances, but I appreciate your message! Let's just keep our fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

kabre2009 said:


> Thanks Sonivex. I'm seriously starting to doubt my chances, but I appreciate your message! Let's just keep our fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


Same thing over here. It's funny how the mind can play tricks on us. We do everything in an honest and correct way but can't help but feel like the odds are against us when there is a simple delay. Let's hang tight, the cause is not lost until a final answer comes.

The difficult part is keeping focus on the other areas of your life while you wait for your grant! It's like the whole world is in slow motion and nothing else matters that much anymore.


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Same thing over here. It's funny how the mind can play tricks on us. We do everything in an honest and correct way but can't help but feel like the odds are against us when there is a simple delay. Let's hang tight, the cause is not lost until a final answer comes.
> 
> The difficult part is keeping focus on the other areas of your life while you wait for your grant! It's like the whole world is in slow motion and nothing else matters that much anymore.


You've hit the nail right in the head Sovinex, that is exactly how it feels! I don't remember feeling this anxious while waiting for the invitation to lodge visa. 

Let's just hope for the best, and I'd be interested to know the outcome of your application as well so please do update us here in the forums when you get your visa grant.


----------



## amiera (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I lodged application on 29th June, CO contacted mid August for additional docs which were uploaded in first week of Sept. Since then its long waiting time..

I have already sent an e-mail to CO asking for any pending documents from my end. Is it OK to call them for any update as its been a month since I uploaded the documents.:confused2:


Thank you.


----------



## amiera (Oct 1, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Same thing over here. It's funny how the mind can play tricks on us. We do everything in an honest and correct way but can't help but feel like the odds are against us when there is a simple delay. Let's hang tight, the cause is not lost until a final answer comes.
> 
> The difficult part is keeping focus on the other areas of your life while you wait for your grant! It's like the whole world is in slow motion and nothing else matters that much anymore.


Thats well said sonivEX.. day by day its becoming difficult to focus on other events happening around me


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Helloooo*

Hi Everyone

I've lodged my visa application on 2nd july and got the CO allocation mail on last week of August.
I could see lot of grants were happened even after my lodge date....
Hope to get a positive result soon....
K M V


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

amiera said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I lodged application on 29th June, CO contacted mid August for additional docs which were uploaded in first week of Sept. Since then its long waiting time..
> 
> ...


Did you click request complete & email your CO after you uploaded docs? You can call them if you want.

Cheers


----------



## Lim_RPh (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi guys, I just wanna say that this is a very informative forum and I've gathered a lot of details from this website.

I just have a question regarding the Subclass 190 visa. I am planning to get state nomination from ACT and one of the requirements is that I should be living there for 3 months. I am currently in Sydney but planning to relocate soon. Should I submit my EOI now or should I deal with it later when I've stayed in ACT long enough? 

Also, how long does the ACT usually respond after submitting your EOI?

Hope you can help me with this. Thank you!


----------



## amiera (Oct 1, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> Did you click request complete & email your CO after you uploaded docs? You can call them if you want.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Adrian, 

Yes, I did click "request complete" button and on top of it I sent email to CO. I called them yesterday and I was updated that my case was not looked into after I uploaded required docs. The lady on phone assured that my case will assessed soon. 


:juggle:
Thanks.


----------



## amiera (Oct 1, 2015)

Based on below post of SSrng in some other thread, they are processing Jun-July applications on priority now. 

*You can call +61 731 367 000 next week. I called them today and as per the response processing time is slow now. When I mentioned I lodged Visa in August, he mentioned they are processing pending June & July applicants with priority now. 

Thanks,
S*


----------



## amiera (Oct 1, 2015)

Based on below post of user - SSrng in some other thread, we should see some grants in next week..

*You can call +61 731 367 000 next week. I called them today and as per the response processing time is slow now. When I mentioned I lodged Visa in August, he mentioned they are processing pending June & July applicants with priority now. Sorry, I know it doesn't sound much encouraging.*


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

amiera said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> Yes, I did click "request complete" button and on top of it I sent email to CO. I called them yesterday and I was updated that my case was not looked into after I uploaded required docs. The lady on phone assured that my case will assessed soon.
> 
> ...


Well, hope you'll get it soon :thumb:


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

As another week starts, let's all hope DIBP is able to clear their backlog. All the best for the other applicants like me, who have been waiting for over 3 months now. Our time is coming!


----------



## Chips123 (Aug 13, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Hi Kishore,
> 
> What is your job code? How much time it took for Victoria to approve your application after submission?


Hi kishore

Congratulations for the invite  Did you apply separately for VIC SS ? I mean all the forms for VIc and all ? And what option you selected in the choice of states : all or only VIC ?


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Today seems holiday for SA


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

Exactly... It's Labor Day, so I think this will be another day without any news, unfortunately.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Chips123 said:


> Hi kishore
> 
> Congratulations for the invite  Did you apply separately for VIC SS ? I mean all the forms for VIc and all ? And what option you selected in the choice of states : all or only VIC ?


You can apply for VIC SS separately here. https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination

You will need to create an account and provide the required information here.


----------



## Chips123 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the info Saggi_au. Can you share your CSOL code.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Chips123 said:


> Thanks for the info Saggi_au. Can you share your CSOL code.


That's 262111. How about yours?


----------



## Chips123 (Aug 13, 2015)

234211. Though I have filled the forms for Vic (that essay, Resume n all ( I guess i am right ??? ) but not submitted yet. Did you fill all these forms ? And how much time Vic takes for inviting ?


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

Chips123 said:


> 234211. Though I have filled the forms for Vic (that essay, Resume n all ( I guess i am right ??? ) but not submitted yet. Did you fill all these forms ? And how much time Vic takes for inviting ?


I submitted mine on the 8th of June and got the outcome on the 26th of the same month, so approximately 18 days. I have seen people that waited much longer though.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Chips123 said:


> 234211. Though I have filled the forms for Vic (that essay, Resume n all ( I guess i am right ??? ) but not submitted yet. Did you fill all these forms ? And how much time Vic takes for inviting ?


Yeah. I recall submitting Resume and a declaration / commitment letter. Don't recall anything relating to essay.. may be something new. 

I got the nomination in two weeks. I guess the average processing time is 12 weeks from the date you lodge application. Sometime people get that in 24 hrs also.


----------



## Chips123 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats great sonivEX. Fingers cross for mine.


----------



## Chips123 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats great saggi_au . I thought 12 weeks is the time for getting invite or for deciding Victoria to that they need to send an invitation or not.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Chips123 said:


> Thats great saggi_au . I thought 12 weeks is the time for getting invite or for deciding Victoria to that they need to send an invitation or not.


12 Weeks processing time is for deciding on application for SS. You get invite as soon as you get nominated if you have already submitted the EOI.


----------



## amiera (Oct 1, 2015)

*Granted*

By the grace of GOD, today I have received the much awaited Grant for me and my family . . 
I lodged application on 29th June and received grant on 6th Oct so it took just over 90 days for me.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats......best of luck for new journey



amiera said:


> By the grace of GOD, today I have received the much awaited Grant for me and my family . .
> I lodged application on 29th June and received grant on 6th Oct so it took just over 90 days for me.


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

amiera said:


> By the grace of GOD, today I have received the much awaited Grant for me and my family . .
> I lodged application on 29th June and received grant on 6th Oct so it took just over 90 days for me.


Congrats!! Wish you a good future in Oz!
Could you please share your timeline with us?


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

*September 2015 candidates*

Hi guys

I am new member here. I submitted my 190 visa application on 24th September. Anyone else here who lodged their application in September 2015?

Thanks and look forward to hearing from others.

Regards
Taran


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

amiera said:


> By the grace of GOD, today I have received the much awaited Grant for me and my family . .
> I lodged application on 29th June and received grant on 6th Oct so it took just over 90 days for me.


That's great to hear. Congratulations buddy. 

Just a query : Did you receive any call from High Commission for verifying your details anytime during the process?


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, can anyone please tell me the phone number of the Adelaide GSM?


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

hwy said:


> Hi, can anyone please tell me the phone number of the Adelaide GSM?


this is the no to call 00 61 7 3136 7000


----------



## amiera (Oct 1, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> That's great to hear. Congratulations buddy.
> 
> Just a query : Did you receive any call from High Commission for verifying your details anytime during the process?


Thank you all for kind wishes.

@Saggi - No, I did not receive any call from HC or DIBP.

Here is my timeline - 

ACS +ve - 04 Dec 14
EOI - 24 Mar 15
Invitiation - 20 May 15
Visa lodged - 30 June 15
CO Contacted - 19 Aug 15
Uploaded pcc - 03 Sept 15
Grant - 06 Oct 15


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

jpadda001 said:


> this is the no to call 00 61 7 3136 7000


Thank you! Is this the number for the Brisbane GSM? Does Adelaide have a different number, or do they share the same number?


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

amiera said:


> By the grace of GOD, today I have received the much awaited Grant for me and my family . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations amiera! Best wishes for the future in Oz!

Grants have started to come again, let's hope the remaining July applicants are contemplated with the golden email this week. Can't wait!


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

How much time is given to apply. after you have been invited to apply for visa?


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

FrozenAh said:


> How much time is given to apply. after you have been invited to apply for visa?


60 days to apply for 190


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I lodged application on 10th July, CO contacted mid Sept for additional docs which were uploaded next day. Since then its waiting time.. ?


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

Sam_july10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I lodged application on 10th July, CO contacted mid Sept for additional docs which were uploaded next day. Since then its waiting time.. ?


Welcome to the club of the people that lodged their visas in July and were requested additional documents. The good news is that DIBP already admitted they had a backlog to take care of and that it is being prioritized. Also, I think the last batch of June applications is almost done, so give it another 7-10 days. Remember it is closer than ever before.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, has any 190 applicant received the grants today? 

It's been 38 days since the very first CO contact, not sure if this is normal?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

hwy said:


> Hi, has any 190 applicant received the grants today?
> 
> It's been 38 days since the very first CO contact, not sure if this is normal?


Had CO asked additional docs from you?

I was contacted by CO on 8th Sep and I uploaded the PCC and Medicals by 29th September. Waiting now.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Had CO asked additional docs from you?
> 
> I was contacted by CO on 8th Sep and I uploaded the PCC and Medicals by 29th September. Waiting now.


Yes, the CO asked for form 80 and 1221, I uploaded the docs 4 days after the CO contact, and waiting till now..a bit worried now


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hope grant comes soon for july applicants sonivEX.


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

Tuesday seemed like a dry day for this forum as I have not seen a single grant for 189/190 June/July applicants. Let's see if Wednesday brings any good news. Please guys, keep us updated on your status. Thanks!


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello I was contacted by CO yesterday. Co has asked for Form 80 (for me and my wife) + birth certificate of daughter+ form 815 for myself.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

CK13 said:


> Hello I was contacted by CO yesterday. Co has asked for Form 80 (for me and my wife) + birth certificate of daughter+ form 815 for myself.


What's you timeline?


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

A new day begins and almost half way through in OZ. Any lucky guys with grants today ??

Regards

Andy


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> A new day begins and almost half way through in OZ. Any lucky guys with grants today ??
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy



Hi, is this the Adelaide GSM number +61 8 74217163 ?

I called them this morning, but what I heard was a voice recording, and nobody picked up the phone.. And can I please ask what the Adelaide GSM tell you when you called them on 10/9?? It's been long time since then


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> What's you timeline?


Timline is as below

Invitation to lodge visa: 10th July
Visa application lodged: 7th August
Medical done on 01st August
PCC: 20th August
Wife PCC: 28th August
Co contact: 07 Oct
Grant:______


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Guys,
After so much of tense months and days... I finally got my grant...
Had started my process last year in December and after multiple times of giving IELTS and PTE.. finally got it cleared in Feb 2015.

But things went upside down when on the second round of invitation in feb-15, my age had crossed 33 and I was reduced to 55 points.

It was only due to sheer dedication form my consultant, that he managed me to get a state nomination in may 2015.
Filed my 190 in the 1st week of june, and then again challenges started coming in in term of additional documents being asked for from DIBP...

And today early morning, my consultant, gave me a shock by calling and informing me that DIBP was asked for yet another document.

I was heart broken.. then he said that i have been granted my 190..

I was speechless...my heart beat stopped for a moment....

Yes friends... I've got my 190...


----------



## masterBrain (Jun 2, 2015)

Congratulations...


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

Guddu82 said:


> Hey Guys,
> After so much of tense months and days... I finally got my grant...
> Had started my process last year in December and after multiple times of giving IELTS and PTE.. finally got it cleared in Feb 2015.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Guddu82! I wish you a brilliant future in Oz!

Would you mind sharing your timeline, please? Thanks.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Guddu82 said:


> Hey Guys,
> After so much of tense months and days... I finally got my grant...
> Had started my process last year in December and after multiple times of giving IELTS and PTE.. finally got it cleared in Feb 2015.
> 
> ...


Congrats Guddu!!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

hwy said:


> Hi, is this the Adelaide GSM number +61 8 74217163 ?
> 
> I called them this morning, but what I heard was a voice recording, and nobody picked up the phone.. And can I please ask what the Adelaide GSM tell you when you called them on 10/9?? It's been long time since then


Back then on 10/9 when i had called, i was told that i have to wait for a couple of weeks. Hence, i called them today again, and they advised me to be patient this time around


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Guddu82 said:


> Hey Guys,
> After so much of tense months and days... I finally got my grant...
> Had started my process last year in December and after multiple times of giving IELTS and PTE.. finally got it cleared in Feb 2015.
> 
> ...


Hurrray .. Congratulations Guddu. Patience paid


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

Guddu82 said:


> Hey Guys,
> After so much of tense months and days... I finally got my grant...
> Had started my process last year in December and after multiple times of giving IELTS and PTE.. finally got it cleared in Feb 2015.
> 
> ...


Congratzzz..guddu...have a gr8 life in OZ.............


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Back then on 10/9 when i had called, i was told that i have to wait for a couple of weeks. Hence, i called them today again, and they advised me to be patient this time around


hmm..although it's not easy to be patient... Did the CO ask for additional docs from you? and is the number +61 8 7421 7163 correct? if it's correct, I will call them again next Monday, hope I would get some useful info!! As I was asked for additional docs, I just have the feeling that they are NOT reviewing my case..


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Another week went by with no grants for july applicants, I see in different threads Aug applicants getting grants. When would be our day to get the golden grant email. 12 weeks over and 28 days finishes after CO contact next week. And still waiting...


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sam_july10 said:


> Another week went by with no grants for july applicants, I see in different threads Aug applicants getting grants. When would be our day to get the golden grant email. 12 weeks over and 28 days finishes after CO contact next week. And still waiting...



You applied offshore or onshore ?


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sdas02 - I applied offshore.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sam_july10 said:


> Sdas02 - I applied offshore.


Yea that's why . For offshore they usually take time . Bec many of my frds onshore got their grant with 10 weeks max


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

Here comes another week guys. Let's hope we see some action on this thread.

I really wish they start looking at the applications from the beginning of July.

Good luck to everyone and keep us updated, please!

Thanks.


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey,

I called up GSM today, the GENTLEMAN WHO PICKED was very polite and asked for passport no. For verification purpose he asked for full name and DOB, then he said your case is being looked up by multiple CO and hence the delay. Any ideas why multiple co's?


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Sam_july10 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I called up GSM today, the GENTLEMAN WHO PICKED was very polite and asked for passport no. For verification purpose he asked for full name and DOB, then he said your case is being looked up by multiple CO and hence the delay. Any ideas why multiple co's?


Multiple CO!? Is it because you claimed extra points for multiple criteria? Btw is your case assessed by Adelaide or Brisbane team?


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

That my agent would know, I called up on 61 731 367 000. I have not claimed any extra points like spouse exp. etc.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

I just called the GSM, a guy answered the phone, and asked for my DOB passport number and my name. He said my case is in progress, and it means the case has been reviewed by CO. Sigh..although I have no idea how long it would take, but at least I know that my case is not left behind, someone is looking at it!! Hope I can be a lucky member this week!!!


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Guys!! I need your help.. I just received a letter from CO asking for additional documents... Should I reply to the CO as soon as possible or should I wait until I have the documents needed?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> Guys!! I need your help.. I just received a letter from CO asking for additional documents... Should I reply to the CO as soon as possible or should I wait until I have the documents needed?


First upload the documents to your ImmiAccount. Once all docs are uploaded then mark "Request Complete" and send a reply to the CO informing request completed.


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Panyang27 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys!! I need your help.. I just received a letter from CO asking for additional documents... Should I reply to the CO as soon as possible or should I wait until I have the documents needed?
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

All,
Tired of waiting since 02 july 2015.....Early july grants haven't been seen this week till today....
What is the contact number for gsm adelaide?
Regards
mkv


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

mkv2015 said:


> all,
> tired of waiting since 02 july 2015.....early july grants haven't been seen this week till today....
> What is the contact number for gsm adelaide?
> Regards
> mkv


+61 731367000


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you......


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

It is my pleasure to share with all my friends that i just received a call from my agent conforming the receipt of PR for me and my family (Wife & Daughter). Thanks a lot for your support and pray almighty that all other grants shall happen at the earliest

thanks to all

EOI : 20 Dec 2014
IELTS : 20 Jan 2015
SS: 18 May 2015
MED: 18 Aug 2015
PCC: 22 SEP 2015
GRNAT: 14 OCT 2015


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

vanabhpbr said:


> It is my pleasure to share with all my friends that i just received a call from my agent conforming the receipt of PR for me and my family (Wife & Daughter). Thanks a lot for your support and pray almighty that all other grants shall happen at the earliest
> 
> thanks to all
> 
> ...


congrats.........can you share your visa lodge date


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

vanabhpbr said:


> It is my pleasure to share with all my friends that i just received a call from my agent conforming the receipt of PR for me and my family (Wife & Daughter). Thanks a lot for your support and pray almighty that all other grants shall happen at the earliest
> 
> thanks to all
> 
> ...


Hi vanabhpbr, congratulations! Celebrations are in order!

I hope you can share your visa application date with us. Thanks!

Cheers.


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Congrats.......


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

vanabhpbr said:


> It is my pleasure to share with all my friends that i just received a call from my agent conforming the receipt of PR for me and my family (Wife & Daughter). Thanks a lot for your support and pray almighty that all other grants shall happen at the earliest
> 
> thanks to all
> 
> ...


Congratulations! !


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

*Myr*



sonivEX said:


> Hi vanabhpbr, congratulations! Celebrations are in order!
> 
> I hope you can share your visa application date with us. Thanks!
> 
> Cheers.


Dear SonivEX,

I have same timeline as yours, V190, Lodge date : 04/07/2015, CO contact: 27 Aug 2015, Requested documents submitted on 30 Aug, Since then no further contact by CO or grant, i called many times but agents always have same answer that they have backlog and COs are working on files and i am lucky to have a CO allocated as July is to early.

I dont know when they are gonna look in to our Applications


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey MYR,

When did you call them last time? as they are saying July is too early .


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey Great Guys,

I want to share the good news with you all. I have got the Grant today after waiting for exactly 90 days. I was kind of lost hope that I may get it in this month looking at the delays. But seems like COs have started looking at the old cases. I had made a call yesterday to GSM Adelaide and based on the response I had no idea that the Grant may come this soon.

I am much relaxed now. Thanks to this great forum and special thanks to "KeeDa" who has always been helpful during my journey to get the Grant. 

All the best and good luck to the guys waiting for their PR.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Hey Great Guys,
> 
> I want to share the good news with you all. I have got the Grant today after waiting for exactly 90 days. I was kind of lost hope that I may get it in this month looking at the delays. But seems like COs have started looking at the old cases. I had made a call yesterday to GSM Adelaide and based on the response I had no idea that the Grant may come this soon.
> 
> ...


congrats....All the best for amazing life ahead


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Hey Great Guys,
> 
> I want to share the good news with you all. I have got the Grant today after waiting for exactly 90 days. I was kind of lost hope that I may get it in this month looking at the delays. But seems like COs have started looking at the old cases. I had made a call yesterday to GSM Adelaide and based on the response I had no idea that the Grant may come this soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate.. All the best


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Congrats mate. It gives us a lot of hope


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

saggi_au said:


> Hey Great Guys,
> 
> I want to share the good news with you all. I have got the Grant today after waiting for exactly 90 days. I was kind of lost hope that I may get it in this month looking at the delays. But seems like COs have started looking at the old cases. I had made a call yesterday to GSM Adelaide and based on the response I had no idea that the Grant may come this soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations friend. Have great time


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

congrats......


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Hey Great Guys,
> 
> I want to share the good news with you all. I have got the Grant today after waiting for exactly 90 days. I was kind of lost hope that I may get it in this month looking at the delays. But seems like COs have started looking at the old cases. I had made a call yesterday to GSM Adelaide and based on the response I had no idea that the Grant may come this soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ...saggi_au. Best of luck for your journey


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

saggi_au said:


> Hey Great Guys,
> 
> I want to share the good news with you all. I have got the Grant today after waiting for exactly 90 days. I was kind of lost hope that I may get it in this month looking at the delays. But seems like COs have started looking at the old cases. I had made a call yesterday to GSM Adelaide and based on the response I had no idea that the Grant may come this soon.
> 
> ...


Congos saggi....enjoy


----------



## Varun2523 (Oct 15, 2015)

How much time it will take to get invitation for 263111 190 visa in Victoria and NSW?

I have submitted EOI with 55+5 points in NSW and Victoria on 10.08.2015.

*Can we get rejection on EOI or its 100% that we will get Invitation.


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

It has been 105 days for me now. I am calling them today. Maybe they ask me for more forms, I am fine with it. I'll give them more forms. I just can't wait quietly while I see them granting visas to people that lodged way after I did. I just hope someone nice picks up and is able to shed some light on my application status.


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok, just hung up. I guy picked up and informed me that the COs are very behind on their work due to the amount of applications. Given my time line, he said that it would be reasonable to expect an answer, being either a grant or, God forbid, a request for more documents in 2 to 4 weeks. He was super polite and made me feel thankful for the attention he paid to my inquiry but when I heard that it could still take another whole month, I died a little inside. Well, I guess there is nothing we can do, right? The struggle continues.


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Dear SonivEx
You have another friend like me who is waiting since july 2nd. I thought of giving a ring today but going to wait after seeing ur post.
Mkv


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Ok, just hung up. I guy picked up and informed me that the COs are very behind on their work due to the amount of applications. Given my time line, he said that it would be reasonable to expect an answer, being either a grant or, God forbid, a request for more documents in 2 to 4 weeks. He was super polite and made me feel thankful for the attention he paid to my inquiry but when I heard that it could still take another whole month, I died a little inside. Well, I guess there is nothing we can do, right? The struggle continues.


Thanks for the info Sonivex. 

This wait has been very hard for me and I'm starting to become really worried. Somehow your post makes waiting more a little easier.


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

kabre2009 said:


> Thanks for the info Sonivex.
> 
> This wait has been very hard for me and I'm starting to become really worried. Somehow your post makes waiting more a little easier.


Hi All,
I recently got positively assessed by EA for my qualifications as PE Electronics Engineer.
ANZSCO 233411. 


I wanted to apply for Subclass 190. I have to following queries and doubts:
1. What are the next steps?
2. Where to find information on applying for state sponsorship(I will be doing it myself as I dont want to go via an agent)
3. I heard new immi rules say we need 75 points from this year, is it true?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey sonivex,

Its almost the same replies that we are getting, wait till November 1st week.


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

sharma47 said:


> Hi All,
> I recently got positively assessed by EA for my qualifications as PE Electronics Engineer.
> ANZSCO 233411.
> 
> ...


wrong thread


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Ok, just hung up. I guy picked up and informed me that the COs are very behind on their work due to the amount of applications. Given my time line, he said that it would be reasonable to expect an answer, being either a grant or, God forbid, a request for more documents in 2 to 4 weeks. He was super polite and made me feel thankful for the attention he paid to my inquiry but when I heard that it could still take another whole month, I died a little inside. Well, I guess there is nothing we can do, right? The struggle continues.


Btw your case is assessed by GSM Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

mine is GSM Adelaide


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Seems gsm adelaide is so slow and processing not based on date order. I was not asked for any docs as I front loaded all. Only the co allocation mail received n further no reply....


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

mkv2015 said:


> Seems gsm adelaide is so slow and processing not based on date order. I was not asked for any docs as I front loaded all. Only the co allocation mail received n further no reply....


I felt GSM Brisbane is slow, as couple of grants received till now are from Adelaide.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

kabre2009 said:


> mine is GSM Adelaide


Friends, please share the GSM Adleide number. By seeing your messages, CO contacted me on 30 September. By looking up the trend, there is a long wait for me probably Jan 2016


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Friends, please share the GSM Adleide number. By seeing your messages, CO contacted me on 30 September. By looking up the trend, there is a long wait for me probably Jan 2016


+61 73136 7000...dont worry it will come.......


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

kabre2009 said:


> wrong thread


Thanks for the reminder, can you direct me to the right thread? I posted here believing all of you have already been through that process already.
sincerely
Sharma47


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

Sam_july10 said:


> Btw your case is assessed by GSM Adelaide or Brisbane?


Hi Sam_july10, my case is with the Adelaide team.

Cheers!


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Sam_july10 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw your case is assessed by GSM Adelaide or Brisbane?
> ...


Anybody with GSM Brisbane? Looks like i am the only one


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

After a long wait, I received visa 190 grant for me and my family (wife and daughter). Thanks for all the support and encouragement, and I wish a speedy grant to all members of this forum. Below is my timeline.

1 May 2015 - Vetassess positive outcome
30 May 2015 - IELTS Results L-8.0, R-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5 OBS-8
12 June 2015 - EOI Submitted
16 June 2015 - Submitted SA Nomination Application 
10 July 2015 - Received invitation to apply for visa 190
13 July 2015 - Lodged application for Visa 190 SA
09 Sept 2015 - CO assigned, asking for Police Clearance from Phils
10 Sept 2015 - Uploaded NBI Clearance
17 Oct 2015 - 190 Visa Grant


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Congrats.......


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

kabre2009 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After a long wait, I received visa 190 grant for me and my family (wife and daughter). Thanks for all the support and encouragement, and I wish a speedy grant to all members of this forum. Below is my timeline.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ..kabre2009


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

I received the grants Saturday morning. I guess it's really true that the COs are swamped with the backlog of applications if they are working on a Saturday.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Congratulation kabre2009!!!


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

kabre2009 said:


> I received the grants Saturday morning. I guess it's really true that the COs are swamped with the backlog of applications if they are working on a Saturday.


Congrats mate. Party hard, long wait is over for you


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sam_july10 said:


> Congrats mate. Party hard, long wait is over for you



Thanks Sam. I can finally move on now. Hoping you get your grant soon too.


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

kabre2009 said:


> I received the grants Saturday morning. I guess it's really true that the COs are swamped with the backlog of applications if they are working on a Saturday.


Hi! Congrats! Is it a direct grant? If not... When did the CO contact you?


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Friends,

By the grace of God I received my grant today at 5:12am IST. I want to sincerely thank all the members of this forum for their great support.

My timelines:
Software Engineer,261313
13-July-2015: Visa lodged, uploaded all the documents upfront including PCC,Medical,form 80
08-Sep-2015 : Received Mail from CO asking for DOB certificate for my self and spouse.
09-Sep-2015 : As I to not have DOB certificate I uploaded my certified Secondary School certificate.
17- Oct-2015 Visa Grant
IED: 28-July-2016
I have not received any call for verification.

In the month of September I made several calls to GSM but always their response(we have to wait ) was same and they never asked for any details like TRN or passport number.

Currently I have applied visa for myself only and planning to take wife and kid next year as I want to settle there first(Difficult decision )

Once again thanks for all your support.

I just saw the Grant mail, do not know what are next steps, have to check. If anyone has kindly 
suggest.


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God I received my grant today at 5:12am IST. I want to sincerely thank all the members of this forum for their great support.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, received grant on saturday wow, you are lucky .


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> Hi! Congrats! Is it a direct grant? If not... When did the CO contact you?


Hi, no it wasn't a direct grant. timeline below:

1 May 2015 - Vetassess positive outcome
30 May 2015 - IELTS Results L-8.0, R-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5 OBS-8
12 June 2015 - EOI Submitted
16 June 2015 - Submitted SA Nomination Application 
10 July 2015 - Received invitation to apply for visa 190
13 July 2015 - Lodged application for Visa 190 SA
09 Sept 2015 - CO assigned, asking for Police Clearance from Phils
10 Sept 2015 - Uploaded NBI Clearance
17 Oct 2015 - 190 Visa Grant


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations !!



kabre2009 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> after a long wait, i received visa 190 grant for me and my family (wife and daughter). Thanks for all the support and encouragement, and i wish a speedy grant to all members of this forum. Below is my timeline.
> 
> ...


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations mate



d8192 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> by the grace of god i received my grant today at 5:12am ist. I want to sincerely thank all the members of this forum for their great support.
> 
> ...


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

No more grants today....?


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't think so, but the week has just started... I am starting to get my hopes back as I am entering the 35-day zone after uploading the documents requested by the CO. But then again, I still see some June applicants wandering the forums waiting for their grants. :confused2:


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

I got only one mail communication regarding the CO allocation on 26-aug-2015.
Visa lodged on 02-jul-2015
pcc/medical - 07-jul-2015
form 80, 1221 - 21-jul-2015
No docs request from CO till now.
God knows what's happening ....


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

I called GSM Adelaide, and they said it would take another 2 to 3 weeks to review pending applicants of July, so all they advised me, is to wait. 

My Visa lodge date is 04/07/2015
CO contact date: 27 Aug 2015
Then no contact till date

I don't know why its taking this long, despite the processing time for VISA 190 is 3 months and has highest priority


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

hi myr
did they ask your passport# to check your application status or was it a general answer from them - "Wait 2-3 weeks" ?
thnx
mkv


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

From the excel sheet 2 people got grant today....
one of them had filed visa on 28/06/2015.
So ours coming soon .....


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Based on the grant trends, it is pretty hard to guess it, though it gives some hope


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

mkv2015 said:


> hi myr
> did they ask your passport# to check your application status or was it a general answer from them - "Wait 2-3 weeks" ?
> thnx
> mkv


Mate, doesn't makes any difference, if they asked for passport or not. Anyhow, they took my info and entered in system and gave me the answer


----------



## Parth2Aus (Oct 20, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> 1. These days CO is assigned after 40 to 50 days.
> 2. Yes pcc is required for both uae and Pakistan. Pakistani pcc normally takes about 7 to 10 days. I recommend get them done now to save time.
> 3. If you upload all required documents before co allocation, and co is satisfied you may get direct grant. If more information is needed, he will contact you.
> 4. Yes salary slips and other supporting documentation is necessary. More support you provide, more likely thay co will be satisfied about your experience and skills.
> Hope this helps.


Given you have received your grant, I assume that you have already moved to Australia! While everyone is worried about the waiting time, I'm looking to form a network of friends before I move. Are you on FB mate?


----------



## Parth2Aus (Oct 20, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God I received my grant today at 5:12am IST. I want to sincerely thank all the members of this forum for their great support.
> 
> ...



when are you planning to move to Aus?


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*Finally Grant !!*

Guys,

Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)

I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i just received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation so far.

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards

Andy


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Congratulations Andy!!! Wish you a great future in Oz!! I think your grant gives so much hope to all the July applicants who are waiting in desperate..I see your co contact was on the 25/8, and mine was on the 31/8. Hope they will finalise my application soon..


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

congrats andy....


----------



## Parth2Aus (Oct 20, 2015)

I have lodged my application on 22-Sep-2015, but I haven't heard anything from them yet. I understand it is pretty normal, but what is the number we should give them a call on in case if it takes too long? I see people talking about GSM adelaide, brisbane etc and I don't know who I must talk to after a couple of weeks.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Parth2Aus said:


> I have lodged my application on 22-Sep-2015, but I haven't heard anything from them yet. I understand it is pretty normal, but what is the number we should give them a call on in case if it takes too long? I see people talking about GSM adelaide, brisbane etc and I don't know who I must talk to after a couple of weeks.


No need to call them as yet. Your application is not been assigned to any CO, as and when CO contacts you, you will know from which GSM your application is being processed. 

If you are going for direct grant, chances are you may never hear from them until you get a grant. 

If you wish to call, call them after 90 days from your visa lodging date. Calling them before wont yield anything. 

Cheers.


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Cograts mate, finally your wait is over, wish you all the best. Party hard.


----------



## Parth2Aus (Oct 20, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> No need to call them as yet. Your application is not been assigned to any CO, as and when CO contacts you, you will know from which GSM your application is being processed.
> 
> If you are going for direct grant, chances are you may never hear from them until you get a grant.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.

I understand that. Basically I'm trying to learn if it is at all possible to get in touch with them before CO makes a contact. I have read few posts about people calling them up to find out that a CO had been assigned to them instead of the other way around. I was wondering how they managed to find a contact number!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Hi Andy... Congrats mate and best of luck for your future. Really happy for you.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Parth2Aus said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I understand that. Basically I'm trying to learn if it is at all possible to get in touch with them before CO makes a contact. I have read few posts about people calling them up to find out that a CO had been assigned to them instead of the other way around. I was wondering how they managed to find a contact number!


The CO is usually assigned somewhere around after 6 to 8 weeks of your visa lodge date. Anyway, even if you call up, you are going to get a general response. I would suggest to complete all docs including PCC,Medicals and Form 80+1221 for all the applicants over 16 years of age. That might help in a direct grant as soon as a CO looks at your case.


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Congrats Andy!


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

No grants today.....?


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

mkv2015 said:


> No grants today.....?


No grants at all. Seems process has been slowed to death


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Is there any hope for 233914 engineer techologist with (55+5) with SS applied to NSW.


----------



## gav007 (Oct 23, 2015)

*NSW state sponsership*

Hey guys,

I submitted an EOI for the NSW State sponsorship on the 5th of July under 263111( computer network and systems engineer) . I have 60 marks. I would appreciate if any one can give me a estimate how long the invitation might take.

Thank you


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hi Andy... Congrats mate and best of luck for your future. Really happy for you.


This week should be yours Deep. All the best


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> This week should be yours Deep. All the best


Thanks a lot for your blessings andy.:amen:


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

No Lucky winners today....?


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Seems nothing today!


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

MYR said:


> Seems nothing today!


Guys i got the request for second vac payment for english for my mother.....have made the payment....any idea by when my grant can come.....


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am Kashif Ehsan from Pakistan and currently living here in Saudi Arabia.

I applied for visa class 190 through an agent on 1st july 2015 and received the request to submit medical, PCC, form 80, form 1221 and newborn baby passport copy on 31-Aug-2015.

I submitted the medical (me and spouse only), pcc and other documents on 03-Sep-2015.

Now I want to ask in how many days I will receive the medical request for my newborn baby.

Or someone in this group facing the same situation.

I would appreciate if someone in same situation or anybody who knows something about this situation please reply.

Regards,

Kashif Ehsan.


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Did they stop processing????


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

mkv2015 said:


> Did they stop processing????


It looks like ... Wait... Wait...wait is killing


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Yup Seems they have stopped processing and doesn't seems any progress this week too.


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Guys I just check my immi account.. The status says "assessment in Progress"... Do you also have the same status?


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Panyang27,

Actually it happens for everyone after submission of requested documents by CO and all July applicants have same status.


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.

Hallelujah! God has done it we got our visa today. Me and my spouse and two kids.

Firstly I want to share our timeline:-

Mechanical Engineer- 60 points
Applied for visa in July 22
We got our CO contact on 17th Sept.
Requested for PCC and form 80 for both, Regional evidence and proof of income.
We replied on 22 Sept, 2015 and since then we have not heard anything
Call several times, same story of waiting
last call was 23rd October, 2015, a guy checked the status and told me that is under consideration.

I want to tell you all that the golden email arrived today 28th October, 2015 in my spouse inbox at 12:58pm Melbourne time.

I want to assure all July applicants and that are still waiting that there is nothing wrong with your application. They will surely get back to you one by one it might just take a little patience.

God bless you all, all the past grants always gives us hope that one day our visa too will come and finally it arrives.


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

MYR said:


> Hi Panyang27,
> 
> Actually it happens for everyone after submission of requested documents by CO and all July applicants have same status.


Aww.. This long wait is killing me..  they told me to wait until end of November and I wanna go home this coming November... Should I apply for Bridging B visa?


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! :tada: I hope all of us will get our grants as well..


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> Aww.. This long wait is killing me..  they told me to wait until end of November and I wanna go home this coming November... Should I apply for Bridging B visa?


I will advise you to wait, because we are on bridging visa too before we got our grant. So just have a little patience God will do it very soon.


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

shadex said:


> Panyang27 said:
> 
> 
> > Aww.. This long wait is killing me..
> ...


Can I ask you something? How long did you get your grant after CO allocation? Thank you...


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


Congratulations friend


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Panyang27 said:


> Can I ask you something? How long did you get your grant after CO allocation? Thank you...


Look like 41 days post Contact... (I was just reading from his message)
17 Sep Co contacted him
He got grand by 28 Oct


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Congrats mate...!!!!! Nice to see that some of our friends are getting the grant...


----------



## Amrit459 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Received Grant Yesterday*

Hi All,

I just want to inform all the readers here that I have receive my 190 grant yesterday.

PFB below my timelines

visa lodged : 01/Jul/15
CO Contact : Aug 31st(Requested form 80 for all applicants)
Uploaded the requested documents on : 04/Sep/15
Grant: 28/Oct/15

Hope this is helpful.

Note: I am an onshore applicant

Thanks


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Amrit459 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to inform all the readers here that I have receive my 190 grant yesterday.
> 
> ...



Congrats Amrit

Could you please share which GSM was it?


----------



## Amrit459 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Gsm*

Thank you.

Its Adelaide


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Amrit459 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to inform all the readers here that I have receive my 190 grant yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy. wish you all success


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Congrats buddy...


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Does it make any difference in processing times based on if you are onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Sam_july10 said:


> Does it make any difference in processing times based on if you are onshore or offshore applicant?


Yes, it does. Onshore applicant gets processed faster than offshore.


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Amrit459 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Its Adelaide


Congarts


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

no more october lucky winners...?
Wish all the best to first lucky winner of november


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

mkv2015 said:


> no more october lucky winners...?
> Wish all the best to first lucky winner of november


Yes, you are right. Lets see what November has for us Early July Applicants.


----------



## rajiv saini (Sep 14, 2015)

Dear friends I have a query.I have applied through an agent.My visa was lodged on 11-Aug-15 and CO was allocated on 23-Sep-15.I created my immi account also to keep track of my application.As soon as CO was allocated status in my immi account changed from APPLICATION RECEIVED to INFORMATION REQUESTED and it's the same since then.According to my agent he has uploaded all the requested documents.

Now my problem is that few people told me that as soon as the documents are uploaded immi account starts showing the date on which they were uploaded.But in my account there is no date mentioned.It still shows the option ATTACH DOCUMENTS and REQUEST COMPLETE button is there. 

Friends some u might have applied through agents.Pls guide me if it is ok or I need to do something.


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

rajiv saini said:


> Dear friends I have a query.I have applied through an agent.My visa was lodged on 11-Aug-15 and CO was allocated on 23-Sep-15.I created my immi account also to keep track of my application.As soon as CO was allocated status in my immi account changed from APPLICATION RECEIVED to INFORMATION REQUESTED and it's the same since then.According to my agent he has uploaded all the requested documents.
> 
> Now my problem is that few people told me that as soon as the documents are uploaded immi account starts showing the date on which they were uploaded.But in my account there is no date mentioned.It still shows the option ATTACH DOCUMENTS and REQUEST COMPLETE button is there.
> 
> Friends some u might have applied through agents.Pls guide me if it is ok or I need to do something.


Rajeev......after uploading the requested documents in the mail.....if you are sure that u have uploaded all the docs then press the request completed tab....the status will change to assessment in progres..


----------



## rajiv saini (Sep 14, 2015)

Bk Yogi said:


> Rajeev......after uploading the requested documents in the mail.....if you are sure that u have uploaded all the docs then press the request completed tab....the status will change to assessment in progres..


Dear who should submit REQUEST COMPLETE button me or my agent


----------



## patya5d (Jul 3, 2015)

*Help Needed*



kishoreshet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 190 VICTORIA visa on 14th June, so the wait for CO to be assigned and Grant starts. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Hi I have initiated the process for subclass 190 but I am confused in the order of steps to be taken, as far as I know the steps followed are
-> Skill Assessment 
-> Application for state sponsorship
-> EOI
-> Apply for VIsa

but I am confused with EOI and skill select, I am supposed to do EOI and skill select before Application for state sponsorship or after that ?

Please let me know.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Friends,
Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.

God bless and best of luck to all my friends
Abhilash.


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...


Many many congos abhilash.....I dint know they also give grants on saturday...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Abhilashrs.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...



Congrats Abhilash.


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Congrats abhi...


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Any news guys???????????????


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...


Congrats abhilash! May I know when did the Co contact you?


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Finally the wait is over, got my golden email today at 11:30 AM IST.

Hope all july applicants still waiting get their golden email soon. Best of luck to my fellow july applicants.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Sam_july10 said:


> Finally the wait is over, got my golden email today at 11:30 AM IST.
> 
> Hope all july applicants still waiting get their golden email soon. Best of luck to my fellow july applicants.


Hi Sam

Congrats for PR.

Could you please share your timeline?


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Congrats sam......All the best....


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Sam_july10 said:


> Finally the wait is over, got my golden email today at 11:30 AM IST.
> 
> Hope all july applicants still waiting get their golden email soon. Best of luck to my fellow july applicants.


congrats...time lines please.


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

I am very VERY happy for all of the July applicants that were lucky enough to get their grants already but I must tell you that it almost hurts when I see that DIBP ignores the order by which applications were submitted. There are no nails left on my fingers!


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

SonyVex i totally understand how you must be feeling. Trust me, I too have been there and no words would make you feel better at this time except that one grant email. But know that things are progressing and God is working in the background.


----------



## kabre2009 (Sep 10, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> I am very VERY happy for all of the July applicants that were lucky enough to get their grants already but I must tell you that it almost hurts when I see that DIBP ignores the order by which applications were submitted. There are no nails left on my fingers!


be a little more patient sonivex! it's coming soon


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> I am very VERY happy for all of the July applicants that were lucky enough to get their grants already but I must tell you that it almost hurts when I see that DIBP ignores the order by which applications were submitted. There are no nails left on my fingers!



Hi SonivEX,

I am in the same boat, i can understand the pain


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

My wait crossed 123 days...
I called up last day...one lady answered it may take more than 4 months and she can't say the approx timelines...she conveyed its under internal checks...


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi 

Its really disappointing, when you see people who applied for 189 visa getting there grants just in 20-30 days and we have to wait for so many weeks just after submitting requested documents. This is so unfair.


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Good news friends...The wait is over and the golden mail came for me & family.

Invite received - 26 June 2015
Visa submitted - 02 Jul 205
CO allocation mail - 25 Aug 2015
After that no CO Request and no updates
called gsm last week and got general response to wait
GRANT - 05 NOV 2015 - 10 AM IST

Dear SonivEx, don't worry as yours will be soon as the visa submission is on 3rd July. Expect min 5-7 days delay as 1 day difference may have more applicants. 
Wish all other applicants all the best...Definitely you will get...For me it took 123 days.....
Thanks for your prayers and support
mkv


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

mkv2015 said:


> Good news friends...The wait is over and the golden mail came for me & family.
> 
> Invite received - 26 June 2015
> Visa submitted - 02 Jul 205
> ...


Congratulations... Mkv and best of luck for your journey and plans. Enjoy mate


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

mkv2015 said:


> Good news friends...The wait is over and the golden mail came for me & family.
> 
> Invite received - 26 June 2015
> Visa submitted - 02 Jul 205
> ...


Congrats MKV.. Good luck for your future in Australia


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

mkv2015 said:


> Good news friends...The wait is over and the golden mail came for me & family.
> 
> Invite received - 26 June 2015
> Visa submitted - 02 Jul 205
> ...


Congrats...all the best for future...I applied on July 23...CO allocation and requested more info on Sept 21..provided form 80 on Sept 23rd..after that it is dead silence..no news what soever......fingers crossed..more than 90 days now


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you all...


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Congrats MKV.....


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

mkv2015 said:


> Good news friends...The wait is over and the golden mail came for me & family.
> 
> Invite received - 26 June 2015
> Visa submitted - 02 Jul 205
> ...


Congrats MKV2015, I am July 4 Applicant, your grant has made our hopes high, thanks


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

mkv2015 said:


> Good news friends...The wait is over and the golden mail came for me & family.
> 
> Invite received - 26 June 2015
> Visa submitted - 02 Jul 205
> ...


Glad to see you got your grant mkv2015. It certainly gives the rest of the July applicants the hope and patience we need to continue waiting. Have a great life in Australia!


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

mkv2015 said:


> Good news friends...The wait is over and the golden mail came for me & family.
> 
> Invite received - 26 June 2015
> Visa submitted - 02 Jul 205
> ...


Congrats MKV2015, I am July 4 Applicant, your grant has made our hopes high, thanks


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

hi all, 

after medicals and co allocation how much need to wait for Visa grant. co allocated and asked for medicals only. both on same day


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

My visa processing timelines:

Visa lodge : 10 july
Co contact : 15 sep, form 80 uploaded same day.

Dead silence till 3rd nov 15.

Grant date : 4th nov 15.

So, they are processing slowly but they are, may be they have too many to process


----------



## sadeestyle (Jul 10, 2015)

My husband is about to apply for 190 subclass with 75 points. On point table candidate need at least one year experience in Australia to get 5 points or at least 3 year experience outside Australia to get 5 points. He has 6 months work experience in Australia and 2 and half year experience outside Australia. Can we combine both sides experience to get the 5 points? is it must to have at least one year experience in Australia to apply for 190?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

I have applied at 12August, requested by co for more docs at 28 sep. uploaded all the docs at 14 oct . No information since then. called dibp three time and got different reply.
first lady said co did not come back to my case again n it could be mid of nov. adelaide operator said it's 6- 8 weeks after co request document and it could be more.
yesteday I called again to DIBP and strangly after pulling my all details, she was asking when n how I completed my request..I informed her that by online n she was whispering" she has already uploaded her documents at 14 Oct". Might be she was updating status or telling someone.�� And then she said it's 3minths timeframe from CO requested date����.

Now I am confused and worried when Im going to get my grant.

My biggest problem is that I am here at 457 visa and would be travelling at 19 dec and coming back to 18 feb. I know u csn't travel on bridge visa but confused whether this condition apply to me as in my bridge visa it has been mentioned that my bridge visa is not applicable as my other business visa in effective.
Any suggestion/idea?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

sadeestyle said:


> My husband is about to apply for 190 subclass with 75 points. On point table candidate need at least one year experience in Australia to get 5 points or at least 3 year experience outside Australia to get 5 points. He has 6 months work experience in Australia and 2 and half year experience outside Australia. Can we combine both sides experience to get the 5 points? is it must to have at least one year experience in Australia to apply for 190?


You can't combine both experince to get 5 points. and there is no such requirments that you must have onshore or offshore experience as far as you fullfill the points requirments.
But You'll have to show onshore and offshore experience seperately to get 5 points.
And in your husband it does not looks he can get any point for experience. Also Im not sure if you are aware or not that now DIBP count experience after met criteria for point which is 2 years right now for ICT category


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I have planned to apply 190 NSW SS as I have just passed by PTEA and already accessed by skills with ACS. Now, my question is 

what is the probability or duration to receive invite after EOI when applied with 60 (55 + 5) ?

Are we getting invite for 60 (55 + 5) or we need more points ? 

I scored 77 in PTEA and I can't again prepare and try to score 79 because sick of studying English. 

Please answer my queries above, It will be a great help. Thanks

Regards
Ravi


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

Guys, I am glad do inform you that today was my turn. I finally got my grant after a total of 127 days of an excruciating wait. For the ones of you on your phones, here is my timeline:

*EOI Submited:* 06/06/15
*VIC SSN Submission:* 08/06/15
*VIC SSN Outcome:* 26/06/2015
*Visa Lodged:* 03/07/15
*CO Allocated:* 28/08/2015 (Requested wife birth certificate and my proof of employment)
*Docs Submitted:* 18/09/15
*Called GSM Adelaide:* 16/10/15 (Officer asked to wait for another 2-4 weeks)
*Called GSM Adelaide:* 05/11/15 (Officer asked for Passport/TRN/Full Name/DOB. Said the application was going to be taken to the attention of a CO for assessment)
*Grant:* 07/11/2015

I can'r express in words how good it felt when I saw my visa. This forum has been an incredible help and support for the long waiting time and it would have been much worse without it. I thank you all for your support and wish the ones still waiting, a quick grant ahead. Don't lose hope, IT IS COMING!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Guys, I am glad do inform you that today was my turn. I finally got my grant after a total of 127 days of an excruciating wait. For the ones of you on your phones, here is my timeline:
> 
> *EOI Submited:* 06/06/15
> *VIC SSN Submission:* 08/06/15
> ...


Hey SonivEx congratulations.. Mate. Please pray for us( May and June )Applicants. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Guys, I am glad do inform you that today was my turn. I finally got my grant after a total of 127 days of an excruciating wait. For the ones of you on your phones, here is my timeline:
> 
> *EOI Submited:* 06/06/15
> *VIC SSN Submission:* 08/06/15
> ...


Really happy fo you sonyVEX. Told you its coming.. I can see that your visa is also Victoria state nominated (same as mine). When are you planning to move? Have you selected any city for relocation yet or is it by default Melbourne? Do let me know if you want to get in touch as i am planning to relocate to Melbourne in Mar'16.


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Guys, I am glad do inform you that today was my turn. I finally got my grant after a total of 127 days of an excruciating wait. For the ones of you on your phones, here is my timeline:
> 
> *EOI Submited:* 06/06/15
> *VIC SSN Submission:* 08/06/15
> ...



Congrats Soni,

I am happy to see your grant. I am in queue right after you applied on 4th July 2015, for VIC 190. Fingers crossed waiting for an outcome.


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

kashifehsan123 said:


> Any news guys???????????????


Hello Kashif,

Any update for you? As i can see grants for July 1 to July 3 applicants.


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

Sam_july10 said:


> Really happy fo you sonyVEX. Told you its coming.. I can see that your visa is also Victoria state nominated (same as mine). When are you planning to move? Have you selected any city for relocation yet or is it by default Melbourne? Do let me know if you want to get in touch as i am planning to relocate to Melbourne in Mar'16.


Thanks Sam_july10. I think it will be Melbourne but unfortunately I still don't have a date to travel. Let's keep in touch. Let me know when you intend to travel and I'll let you know as soon as I find out about my date as well. Cheers!


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Sam_july10 said:
> 
> 
> > Really happy fo you sonyVEX. Told you its coming.. I can see that your visa is also Victoria state nominated (same as mine). When are you planning to move? Have you selected any city for relocation yet or is it by default Melbourne? Do let me know if you want to get in touch as i am planning to relocate to Melbourne in Mar'16.
> ...


G'day Mate,

Its better to travel after mid feb, as you won't find much jobs between nov to feb due to chrissie and other holidays..
So I would be planning my travel in 2nd or 3rd week of March. I have worked in Melbourne in the past, so have a fair idea about how it works/expenses etc.


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

MYR said:


> sonivEX said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I am glad do inform you that today was my turn. I finally got my grant after a total of 127 days of an excruciating wait. For the ones of you on your phones, here is my timeline:
> ...


MYR,

Its your turn mate, Its coming. Your long wait will pay off soon.


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Sam_july10 said:


> MYR,
> 
> Its your turn mate, Its coming. Your long wait will pay off soon.



Thanks Sam, i really need support at this time to wait longer. Your predictions have been true for other, hoping same for me


----------



## mkv2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Congrats soni....


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

MYR said:


> Congrats Soni,
> 
> I am happy to see your grant. I am in queue right after you applied on 4th July 2015, for VIC 190. Fingers crossed waiting for an outcome.


Thanks MYR. Hang in there my friend... Next week may bring you good news!


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Guys, I am glad do inform you that today was my turn. I finally got my grant after a total of 127 days of an excruciating wait. For the ones of you on your phones, here is my timeline:
> 
> *EOI Submited:* 06/06/15
> *VIC SSN Submission:* 08/06/15
> ...


Dear SonivEX,
As I can see see from your post, you really managed a good follow up on your application. Since you called twice to gsm Adelaide and were able to talk with them, I would request you to share the contact telephone no you used to call them. I paid VAC2 payment on 02 NOV and waiting. Would like to give them a follow up call on the payment issue whether they rcvd it or not.


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Dear SonivEX,
> As I can see see from your post, you really managed a good follow up on your application. Since you called twice to gsm Adelaide and were able to talk with them, I would request you to share the contact telephone no you used to call them. I paid VAC2 payment on 02 NOV and waiting. Would like to give them a follow up call on the payment issue whether they rcvd it or not.


Hi BAM2015,
If you want to call them (Adelaide Office) as I did, the number is +61 731367000. You should have your details at hand: passport number and TRN. They might also ask for your full name and date of birth. I strongly suggest you are comfortable with the phonetic alphabet to make the spelling easier. If you aren't, just have that at hand as well so you could go: "A" as in alpha, "B" as in beta when spelling.

But... If you have an Immi Account, you don't have to call them. Payments are confirmed when you make them and they will also show on your Immi Account page if you click on the "Manage Payment" button. You should also be able to check your credit card statement for the amount charged. This is ultimately up to you obviously but I would say it is better to check those places first and if it is paid, don't even call. If it is not, then you can send them an email (the only email I have at hand is [email protected] but I am not sure this is the best one because I am under the impression it is for people that already have a CO allocated. Other members should be able to advise you on that one). If there is no answer in 48 hours, then call them. Those are just my 2c.

Cheers.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

Preferred locations within Australia
In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?

is choosing 'any' better or any particularstate?


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Dear SonivEX,
Thanks for your quick feedback.
I'm actually going through agent and there are no invoice at at immi account manage payment section. I rcvd the invoice through the mail from CO, which my agent forwarded to me. After payment made through post bill pay, I uploaded the receipt at immi account and pressed request complete button on 04/11. After that Awaiting......
Are you sure that Adelaide number +61 731367000 ; In other post I got that Adelaide contact is +61 1300 364 613. Would you pls check once again.
Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Dear SonivEX,
> Thanks for your quick feedback.
> I'm actually going through agent and there are no invoice at at immi account manage payment section. I rcvd the invoice through the mail from CO, which my agent forwarded to me. After payment made through post bill pay, I uploaded the receipt at immi account and pressed request complete button on 04/11. After that Awaiting......
> Are you sure that Adelaide number +61 731367000 ; In other post I got that Adelaide contact is +61 1300 364 613. Would you pls check once again.
> Thanks a lot for your help.


I am sure that was the number I called... I just triple checked.

If you are doing it through an agent he can send you a screen shot of the Immi page with the payment confirmation. It is also his job to ensure that the process is smooth so I would call him and request a clear answer regarding the confirmation of payment. He should be able to tell you, no doubt about it. If you don't fully trust him or you don't have easy access to him, just go ahead and call that number. What is he worst that can happen? Good luck!


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> Thanks MYR. Hang in there my friend... Next week may bring you good news!


Dear Soni,

Thanks for your words, i am waiting to see any good news coming this week


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

sonivEX said:


> I am sure that was the number I called... I just triple checked.
> 
> If you are doing it through an agent he can send you a screen shot of the Immi page with the payment confirmation. It is also his job to ensure that the process is smooth so I would call him and request a clear answer regarding the confirmation of payment. He should be able to tell you, no doubt about it. If you don't fully trust him or you don't have easy access to him, just go ahead and call that number. What is he worst that can happen? Good luck!


Dear SonivEX,

I am sure many applicants like me will be benefited from your advice. Since I'm a Aug applicant(applied on 27/08) ; I'll wait for some more days, atleast upto 28 days from the date I rcvd the VAC2 invoice. After this period I'll call them.
Thanks a lot , may god bless you and wish you a great future ahead.


----------



## pdspot (Nov 8, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Job code 262112 - Occupation: ICT Security Specialist.They sent me Invite within 20 days after my EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi kishoreshet,

What degree have you achieved? I have completed Bachelor in Science in Computer Science and Information Technology, am I eligible to apply for this occupation? waiting for your kind response. Thank you.


----------



## pdspot (Nov 8, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 190 VICTORIA visa on 14th June, so the wait for CO to be assigned and Grant starts. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Is this occupation available for FY 2015/2016 or not?


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Dear All,

Finally the wait is over. I rcvd the grant letter this morning for me, spouse and my son. 
I am grateful to this forum and to the amazing members. Salute to you.
At the sametime I regret that I used an agent, who is so called MARA agent, almost for nothing though they are no 1 in Bangladesh as some people claim. I got more than 5 wrong information from them.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over. I rcvd the grant letter this morning for me, spouse and my son.
> I am grateful to this forum and to the amazing members. Salute to you.
> At the sametime I regret that I used an agent, who is so called MARA agent, almost for nothing though they are no 1 in Bangladesh as some people claim. I got more than 5 wrong information from them.



congrats. but wondering on what basis they are issuing grant. I applied before you n still no luck. did u applied upfront all the docs?


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Congratulations buddy.wats ur timeline?


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Even they didn't asked form 80 and form 1221.
I used an agent, documents were were front loaded, PCC and medical was done after CO requests
Job verification done after medical.
It is really difficult to understand their way of work.
But keep patience, grant will come for sure ......It doesn't matter if any get few days earlier or later..
Cheers....


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Even they didn't asked form 80 and form 1221.
> I used an agent, documents were were front loaded, PCC and medical was done after CO requests
> Job verification done after medical.
> It is really difficult to understand their way of work.
> ...


First of all congratulations.. BAM. Your are absolutely right dude.We can't do anything .. Jus wait and patience.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

deepgill said:


> First of all congratulations.. BAM. Your are absolutely right dude.We can't do anything .. Jus wait and patience.


Hi your signature says you applied your visa on 30/6. What is your situation? Have you ever contacted the GSM?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

hwy said:


> Hi your signature says you applied your visa on 30/6. What is your situation? Have you ever contacted the GSM?


Yes mate i called DIBP thrice but got same answer wait and Patience. I applied through an mara agent but he said i might be faced physical verification because of delaying in visa.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

hwy said:


> Hi your signature says you applied your visa on 30/6. What is your situation? Have you ever contacted the GSM?


Dear Experts....I need some advice from you all.. I am July Applicant. I applied on JUly 23rd, CO Assigned on Sept 21, request for form 80 and additional doc which i provided and hit the request complete button sept 23rd.. Since then dead silence.. I emailed them twice..but same response....wait ..wait ..wait...it is undergoing standard processing....


Please advice..what to do no...it is almost 5 months


----------



## Sam_july10 (Oct 6, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> hwy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi your signature says you applied your visa on 30/6. What is your situation? Have you ever contacted the GSM?
> ...


Hey,

Really at the end waiting patiently is key to grant..

You can't really predict how they process application and what goes on in the background.. Your timelines are close to mine, visa lodge 10 july, CO Allocation 15 Sept, grant : 4 Nov.

It might come any time soon.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Sam_july10 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Really at the end waiting patiently is key to grant..
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response...hope ur words comes true soon..the wait is really killing me and running out of patience.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Dear Experts....I need some advice from you all.. I am July Applicant. I applied on JUly 23rd, CO Assigned on Sept 21, request for form 80 and additional doc which i provided and hit the request complete button sept 23rd.. Since then dead silence.. I emailed them twice..but same response....wait ..wait ..wait...it is undergoing standard processing....
> 
> 
> Please advice..what to do no...it is almost 5 months


I understand how you feel.. Cuz I am suffering from the same situation.. Just as the email said the only thing we could do is waiting.. My friend just checked the google sheet, he said there is a guy on that sheet called DIBP, and was told the July and August pending cases will be looked at by the end of noviember or even mid Dec.. So just be patient, the grant email will come to you soon! It is impossible for the DIBP to hold a case forever, they have their schedule of doing each case.


----------



## home1305 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello Seniors, 
I hv lodged EOI recently, having 55 points.. Need 5 more frok state nomination. Is there any1 same occupation as mine- UNIVERSITY TUTOR ? 242112
Please help , i need help with state nomination application
Thanks


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone confirm on this query of mine, that if we can search for jobs in Australia right after applying/lodging visa with the TRN number that we get. I heard somewhere through agents/consultants that we can search & apply for jobs right after visa lodgement. 
Please let me know if its possible?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

home1305 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> I hv lodged EOI recently, having 55 points.. Need 5 more frok state nomination. Is there any1 same occupation as mine- UNIVERSITY TUTOR ? 242112
> Please help , i need help with state nomination application
> Thanks


Check CSOL list published on the IMMI site, if its there, then you will need to go to each State's website to check which one is sponsoring your occupation and if there is any special conditions.

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

arunkareer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone confirm on this query of mine, that if we can search for jobs in Australia right after applying/lodging visa with the TRN number that we get. I heard somewhere through agents/consultants that we can search & apply for jobs right after visa lodgement.
> Please let me know if its possible?




There is no restriction on job searching. You could do that even without EOI or lodging visa. However, rarely any recruiter/company would respond you. Migrants in Oz are finding it tough to land a job, you being offshore have almost nil chance to get a job. I have seen few cases here where members got a job in Oz sitting in their home country, but they were PR holders.

There are exception, like you could take internal job transfer within the company ..etc.

All I am saying is its tough to get a interview call if you are applying from your home country for PR holders, tougher for the people who dont even have PR.

Cheers.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> There is no restriction on job searching. You could do that even without EOI or lodging visa. However, rarely any recruiter/company would respond you. Migrants in Oz are finding it tough to land a job, you being offshore have almost nil chance to get a job. I have seen few cases here where members got a job in Oz sitting in their home country, but they were PR holders.
> 
> There are exception, like you could take internal job transfer within the company ..etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rajrajinin, for your valuable insights to it (specially that job transfer within the company)... I shall wait for the PR and then would start the job search.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Worried...!!!!*

Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys.. 

I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views... 

I lodged visa on 9th July 2015.. 
CO contacted 9 september 
PCC & Medicals and child's birth certificate submitted on 24th september
since then..dead silence

though to call them ..
phone call on 13th november.. A lady asked passport number? asked if the documents submitted?... and then said Co has not looked back to the case??????

What does this actually mean? and how much time it can take after this response? I have been reading when somebody calls they answer its under process or its being under CO assessments but have not read that CO is not even checked back to the case?

Any views? any similar case? any kind of help is appreciated.

Worried :confused2:


======================
Visa lodged: 9th July
CO contact: 9th sept(CO asked for PCC, Medical, Form-80, Form-1221 and child's birth certificate)
Sumbitted: 24th Sept
Grant: ???


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys..
> 
> I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views...
> 
> ...






Dear makjuly10,

Dont worry, i have applied on 4th july and CO assigned on 27th Aug, Document submitted on 30 August. Till then dead silence. Its same for most of Pakistani applicants, they take more than normal procedure time to process the application. Sometime more than long.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Worried...!!!*



MYR said:


> Dear makjuly10,
> 
> Dont worry, i have applied on 4th july and CO assigned on 27th Aug, Document submitted on 30 August. Till then dead silence. Its same for most of Pakistani applicants, they take more than normal procedure time to process the application. Sometime more than long.



Thanks MYR, 

I understand that long procedure for us ..but i wonder if they say the same to everyone that CO did not look back to the case? did they say the same to you as well ?

And how much time they can take after such response? I heard people saying their case in under assessments when they called ???


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Thanks MYR,
> 
> I understand that long procedure for us ..but i wonder if they say the same to everyone that CO did not look back to the case? did they say the same to you as well ?
> 
> And how much time they can take after such response? I heard people saying their case in under assessments when they called ???


Don't worry I have got the same response. They said it could 3months timeframe since co asked the docs. My Co asked docs at 28September and I submitted all docs at 14 october. please update when u get ur grant


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Sure !


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Thanks MYR,
> 
> I understand that long procedure for us ..but i wonder if they say the same to everyone that CO did not look back to the case? did they say the same to you as well ?
> 
> And how much time they can take after such response? I heard people saying their case in under assessments when they called ???


Dear,

Yes, i called many times after 30th august, and they replied same, they would look at your file in the end of Oct, as they havent went through the file after submission. Also i am sure about one thing, they never provide you exact and deep details to track your application, they have a standard email or telephone answer for all. And i know many paki applicants got grant after 200 and more days.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations !!


congrats, when you submitted eoi, did u choose south australia or did u choose state as any? is this for software tester?


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Any chosen one today, buddies?


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Waiting........


----------



## Neha21 (Nov 21, 2014)

Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys..
> 
> I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views...
> 
> ...


Hi,

Mine was the same after I had submitted the requested documents on 11th Sep. I kept on calling them and got the response that CO has not reviewed the case since 11th Sep and might look at it near future. Please wait for 2-3 weeks.
After that I have got another request for documents on 9th Nov. when I had almost completed 115 days since the visa was lodged.

So Waiting is the only thing we can do as of now


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

126 days n counting. Given the relationship with my boss, I want to resign asap. Sometimes waiting is becoming really really tough.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

What did Co asked on 9th November. All the best for the grant.


Neha21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine was the same after I had submitted the requested documents on 11th Sep. I kept on calling them and got the response that CO has not reviewed the case since 11th Sep and might look at it near future. Please wait for 2-3 weeks.
> After that I have got another request for documents on 9th Nov. when I had almost completed 115 days since the visa was lodged.
> ...


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

127 days...the wait is killing me..


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

MYR said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks MYR,
> ...



Any updates?


----------



## Neha21 (Nov 21, 2014)

rahul1982 said:


> What did Co asked on 9th November. All the best for the grant.


CO asked for spouse form 80, CV and newborn passport and Birth certificate and this request came after 4 months.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

makjuly,
I applied on 7th may. additional documents submitted on 9 aug, after the conformation mail on 24 the aug,no updates many times I rung they told under processing. worried a lot about.


----------



## Ls_aus (Nov 13, 2015)

Friends what is the actual TAT.100 days gone after visa lodgement.

Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
Sponsoring State South Australia
Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
Grant ???????????


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

No tat mate. 127 days gone n waiting. Patience is d key, which is very difficult.
Even follow ups on mail/call not working.


Ls_aus said:


> Friends what is the actual TAT.100 days gone after visa lodgement.
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> ...


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> makjuly,
> I applied on 7th may. additional documents submitted on 9 aug, after the conformation mail on 24 the aug,no updates many times I rung they told under processing. worried a lot about.


I understand the worries.... but we are getting it soon ..lets hope for the best


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

My agent told me that immiaccount status show is in progress??????????
how much time it can take now > 
worried alot


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> My agent told me that immiaccount status show is in progress??????????
> how much time it can take now >
> worried alot


Hi Makjuly..... My immiaccount also shows same status after my submitted documents (12th September).


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lol


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's test of patience. I got a general mail from allocated co that waiting time is too much for all applications on 10 November after my couple of follow up emails. Also to add, seems the mail sent to me by co allocated bounce backed on 7 sep.

After my call on 7th October they resend d mail but seems all my documents were submitted on 11 sep.  being stress free with so much unpredictablility is becoming tough.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

deepgill, under the status column it shows progress in your immiaccount??????????? or in immiaccount document uploaded page???????


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> deepgill, under the status column it shows progress in your immiaccount??????????? or in immiaccount document uploaded page???????


Shamisoman i applied through an mara agent so it shows under the status column and when i open the option (view application) 
It shows received date as he(agent) uploaded last form


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

ok deepgill, mine shows appkication received, 7 months over no change at all


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> ok deepgill, mine shows appkication received, 7 months over no change at all


Did you apply through an agent or by yourself? Doesn't matter you call to DIBP and also ask to your agent. I called thrice to DIBP got same answer wait...wait and my agent said he can't send more email to co. ( i don't know he sent or not) Really frustrating ..


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

I just want to know if all the july applicants are granted visa and am I the only July applicant left ?????? 
I am very seriously worried now ... was reading the forum and realised that its all most its clear ???


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

deepjill. I applied by myself. thrice I cald them, told to wait. do you know normally how many days it will take complete one file?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> deepjill. I applied by myself. thrice I cald them, told to wait. do you know normally how many days it will take complete one file?


Sorry mate i have no idea but three months process after visa submission.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> makjuly,
> I applied on 7th may. additional documents submitted on 9 aug, after the conformation mail on 24 the aug,no updates many times I rung they told under processing. worried a lot about.


Any update?


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Even they didn't asked form 80 and form 1221.
> I used an agent, documents were were front loaded, PCC and medical was done after CO requests
> Job verification done after medical.
> It is really difficult to understand their way of work.
> ...


Hi Bam..

Congrats on your success... 
Would you mind telling me what type of job verification they done ?


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

MAKJULY any happy news? today when I open the immiaccount, under 'last update' date it shows may 7 th which is my application submitted date until yesterday it was 6 th aug when my co asked for another document. did you find any changes in your immiaccount?


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

deepjill,today when I open the immiaccount, under 'last update' date it shows may 7 th which is my application submitted date until yesterday it was 6 th aug {when my co asked for another document}. did you find any changes in your immiaccount?


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

deepjill, when co asked for another documents you emailed him or attached to the immi account???????? two times they asked for the forms?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Dear shamisoman, as i applied through an agent so i don't know what he did, i email him scanned copy. No changes in my immiaccount.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> MAKJULY any happy news? today when I open the immiaccount, under 'last update' date it shows may 7 th which is my application submitted date until yesterday it was 6 th aug when my co asked for another document. did you find any changes in your immiaccount?


Dear, 
I applied through agent so never tried to track immiaccount. Did you apply youself..did you get to find out what is making the delay ? I m still in search .....


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

i have applied for 233512 mechanical engineer with 65 points(60+5) can anyone know if NSW can invite me ? I applied on 17th November 2015


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Any good news july applicants ???


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Any good news july applicants ???


makjuly,what abt you?any updates?


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Any good news july applicants ???
> ...


Still not... 
Many people got grants today


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Makjuly10 said:


> Still not...
> Many people got grants today


Hi Makjuly10...me to in the same boat..applied on July 28..CO allocation on Sept 21...still no news

Really frustrating


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

All the best people


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Still not...
> Many people got grants today


No progress in my case yet, i applied 4th july.....


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

i applied on 14th july and waiting. Did u call them.up?wat they said?


MYR said:


> No progress in my case yet, i applied 4th july.....


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes, i did. They have same answer every time that i should wait and case is under process.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Any update friends? Wait is becoming too long.


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

nothing yet seems process is dead slow for pending applicants


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Any update friends? Wait is becoming too long.


I called them twice today. Did'nt even ask the passport number name. And gave a very general answer to wait


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> I called them twice today. Did'nt even ask the passport number name. And gave a very general answer to wait


Hello. I got the same response, when i called last week. They did not even ask for passport number or other details and asked to wait


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

I sent an email to the GSM asking about my application, after 9 days waiting my co replied me saying that they are seeking to process my application and asked me to wait. So I am wondering if this means they haven't started processing my case yet???? 

And from the email I realised I was assigned to a new co, different from the previous one who requested additional docs from me. At the end of the email there is a position number, so does this number represent a specific person or a team of several COs? Can anyone please give some advise to me?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Is there an excel list for those people applying?


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

http://myimmitracker.com/vtsb190 you can check on this website. there is also a google sheet, but I didn't save it on my mobile phone


----------



## bhartbir (Jan 6, 2014)

dear, 
I have submitted documents for SA (Australia) on 21/11/2015.

would like to know, if some one can give me an idea for supposed date to get reply from DIBP.


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Called them this morning. they asked for the pp no. and said its under process and all i can do is to wait. I asked for how long as it should be under 3 months, she said nope, it depends on the my home country. And it have no definite time line, could be over a year or 3 months. seems useless


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

MYR said:


> Called them this morning. they asked for the pp no. and said its under process and all i can do is to wait. I asked for how long as it should be under 3 months, she said nope, it depends on the my home country. And it have no definite time line, could be over a year or 3 months. seems useless


Why depends on your home country? Is your case undergoing external checks?


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

hwy said:


> Why depends on your home country? Is your case undergoing external checks?


"Why" because they said so. I dont have any logical reason to understand why it depends on Home Country. I dont knw if its going under any checks, they just said: wait


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone please tell me GSM Adelaide phone contact no?

VISA lodged - 2nd Sep 2015
CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th Oct 2015
Documents uploaded - 16th Oct 2015
No response so far


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

0731367000


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Alhamdullilah got the grant letters today morning..
Wish you all a speeeedy grant...(Y)


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Share your timrline please..


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> Share your timrline please..


Updated Signature


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh my dear friend, so happy for u. Congratulations, I knew u were to get sometime soon. Party time.


Makjuly10 said:


> Updated Signature


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Updated Signature


Hey mate congratulations. Please can you update your skill and point break. Thanks


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Updated Signature


Congrats Buddy, i wish i can hear a grant news soon


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Oh my dear friend, so happy for u. Congratulations, I knew u were to get sometime soon. Party time.
> 
> 
> Makjuly10 said:
> ...



Heyyyyyy Rahul...Thanks a lot... and wish you the same


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

MYR said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Updated Signature
> ...




Sooon you will hear the good news


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Updated Signature
> ...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Makjuly10 said:


> Alhamdullilah got the grant letters today morning..
> Wish you all a speeeedy grant...(Y)



Hi MakJuly10.... Congratulations and all the best for your future endeavor.. Really happy to know the news.....We have a similar time line...so..i am hoping mine will come soon too...but it seems i will have to wait bit longer.

Did they called for job verification?
Regards


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

makjuly, congrats. all the best for your future


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> Share your timrline please..





shamisoman said:


> makjuly, congrats. all the best for your future


Thanks mate


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi MakJuly10.... Congratulations and all the best for your future endeavor.. Really happy to know the news.....We have a similar time line...so..i am hoping mine will come soon too...but it seems i will have to wait bit longer.
> 
> Did they called for job verification?
> Regards


Thanks alot Tashi....and no longer wait okay ..you will hear the good news very soon


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

No verification call tashi..dont worry


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Okay here it goes brother. Visa lodged- 14 July.co assigned but didn't receive mail- 9th sep, 7 Oct - called and co resend same mail with same document, 8 the Oct - resubmitted all document, visa grant - 4th December. Called them at least 5-6 times and they told me to wait. All the best to u all friends who r waiting. Seems they r really busy and once ur sla of 3 month is missed, this further delay ur application. Have patience n good news is waiting.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Makjuly10 said:


> No verification call tashi..dont worry


Thanks for the information Mak


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ohhhhhhh wow. So good to hear Rahul..
Congrats & best of luck


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hi Rahul,congrats all the best for your future.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Ohhhhhhh wow. So good to hear Rahul..
> Congrats & best of luck


Thanks mate. C u in Australia.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> hi Rahul,congrats all the best for your future.


Thanks bro


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Thanks bro


Congrats Rahul bro.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Congrats Rahul bro.


Thanks dear and pray that u great grant soon.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Updated Signature


Congrats Mak! Finally your waiting is over.. Can you please tell me which gsm gave you the grant? Adelaide or Brisbane? Thanks..


----------



## lisa24July (Nov 4, 2015)

Have been a silent reader on here so far but i called them about my application:

Visa lodged: 24th July 2015
CO contact for further information: 15th September 2015
Supplied all requested information: 28th September 2015

and apparently NO ONE has looked at my application, so the person on the phone said they've escalated my application to the processing team so they can start looking at it again.
being annoyed is an understatement right now......


----------



## sumit4s (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Lisa,

Which number you called, and did you apply to NSW?

Regards
Sumit


----------



## lisa24July (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi sumit
I applied through QLD and called the number ending in 7000, can't remember the rest


----------



## sumit4s (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok Thanks, 

Hi All,

I have been also a silent reader of this thread, first of all, congratulations to everyone who got the grant letter, my visa was logged on 25 June 2015, still waiting for the grant.

Can someone let me know the NSW DIBP number, it would be highly appreciated.

Regards
Sumit


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hi sumit,you can contact dibp in this number +61731367000,if your file is allocated to CO.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

shamisoman said:


> hi sumit,you can contact dibp in this number +61731367000,if your file is allocated to CO.


HI all, got grant for me and my wife and son this morning...thank you all for all the support and advice...Wish you all waiting a speedy grant..

Visa applied - July 28,, 2015
CO assigned - 21st Sept 2015
Visa grant : 9th Dec, 2015

ANZ Code - 261313
Subclass - 190 (NSW)

Regards


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> HI all, got grant for me and my wife and son this morning...thank you all for all the support and advice...Wish you all waiting a speedy grant..
> 
> Visa applied - July 28,, 2015
> CO assigned - 21st Sept 2015
> ...


Congratulations.. Tashi. Best wishes for your future


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

hwy said:


> Makjuly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Updated Signature
> ...


Sorry for replying late.... 

It was Brisbane..


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> shamisoman said:
> 
> 
> > hi sumit,you can contact dibp in this number +61731367000,if your file is allocated to CO.
> ...




So good to hear.... 
Heartiest congratulations tashi


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi I have just received the qld state sponsorship, and the EOI invite as well. But before I lodge the application I have certain question my mind about the 190 visa-

1. For the folks who have already received their VISA grant - what conditions are mentioned in your visa. Are the visa conditions NIL or its strictly mentioned that one need to spend 2 years in a state?

2. I am still worried about not having a job while I am on a 190 visa. What are the obligations ? Can someone please clarify? That would be of great help.

Thanks,
Anee


----------



## fernandes.oscar (Dec 8, 2015)

congratulations tashi....
safe journey.


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

ani01 said:


> Hi I have just received the qld state sponsorship, and the EOI invite as well. But before I lodge the application I have certain question my mind about the 190 visa-
> 
> 1. For the folks who have already received their VISA grant - what conditions are mentioned in your visa. Are the visa conditions NIL or its strictly mentioned that one need to spend 2 years in a state?
> 
> ...


Can someone whoever has received their visa recently clarify?


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

ani01 said:


> Can someone whoever has received their visa recently clarify?


No conditions on 190 visa.it is more of moral obligation, n u should abide by that.


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

rahul1982 said:


> No conditions on 190 visa.it is more of moral obligation, n u should abide by that.


Hi, did you mean conditions are NIL on the grant notification that is received when a 190 visa has been granted?


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

ani01 said:


> Hi, did you mean conditions are NIL on the grant notification that is received when a 190 visa has been granted?


Yes, but we should not misuse it


----------



## Rupali M (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello,

Filled EOI for VIC and NSW on 1st and 6th Oct15 for BA. Overall score 60.
When can we expect an Invite? Approx how mch months?


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi All.
I am a little confused here, I hope u guys can help.
Is it mandatory for work points that the experience must be verified from the relevant authority? Or does it help in the processing of your visa in any way?

Thanks


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

hassanaftab90 said:


> Hi All.
> I am a little confused here, I hope u guys can help.
> Is it mandatory for work points that the experience must be verified from the relevant authority? Or does it help in the processing of your visa in any way?
> 
> Thanks


As per my understanding yes, it is mandatory. The anzsco code you choose is validated and your equivalent work exp is assessed by relevant authority. This information is used by the CO assessing your application.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Makjuly10 said:


> So good to hear....
> Heartiest congratulations tashi


Thanks a lot Mak..when r u planning to move to Aus


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Tashi. Best wishes for your future


Hi Deepgill, I see your signature says you received 2nd Auzi Pcc request from your co, why they asked Auzi Pcc twice? Is your first one expired? And did you ever called the DIBP asking about your application? And which gsm is processing your application, Adelaide or Brisbane?

Anyway, happy to see the co contact you recently..that means they didn't forget any June/July leftover applicants..


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

hwy said:


> Hi Deepgill, I see your signature says you received 2nd Auzi Pcc request from your co, why they asked Auzi Pcc twice? Is your first one expired? And did you ever called the DIBP asking about your application? And which gsm is processing your application, Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> Anyway, happy to see the co contact you recently..that means they didn't forget any June/July leftover applicants..


Dear hwy. My second co asked me complete disclosure certificate but which i submitted that was standard disclosure.
Yes dear i called DIBP thrice time two in oct and another one in nov but always got standard response wait.. Wait.
Adelaide team is processing my file.
I missed the visa train because of my agent's fault. He didn't tell me which pcc means which option i need to press while applying auzi pcc.
Anyway everything will happen on its own time dear we can't do anything. Best of luck .


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Defence Background*

Hi Seniors and friends,

Have been a quite watcher of the forum since few days..Congratulations to all the guys who got the GOLDEN LETTER OF GRANT TO OZ...

My query is ...Is there anyone from the Military/ defence background who has applied for visa sub class 190 recently or in past. 

My agent is confusing about filing details in form 80 and says only Army means Military and not any other Armed force is included in it.

I am clear abt the stand,,,and dont want to lose at this end point of the process...and also how the verification process takes place....

190 SS Adelaide
Job Code = 312911, Maintenance Planner
Total point 60 including 05 points of SS
Eoi submitted=25 July 2015
Invitation got= 23 Sep 2015
Visa Lodged = 24 Oct 2015
Medical done = 13 Nov 2015
Co assigned. = 30 Nov 2015 (req. PCC and form80)
Pcc submitted for spouse & kid = 01 Dec 2015
PCC Mine = In Process
Submitted form 80 = x/Dec 2015
Visa grant = xx/Dec/2015


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Hi Seniors and friends,
> 
> Have been a quite watcher of the forum since few days..Congratulations to all the guys who got the GOLDEN LETTER OF GRANT TO OZ...
> 
> ...


Hahaha you know better than your agent in this case! Is he a MARA agent?


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Self frm defence ,dont stress on that part too muchwill further delay the process..


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> Self frm defence ,dont stress on that part too muchwill further delay the process..


Yeah, relax and your time for golden email will come soon.


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

ani01 said:


> As per my understanding yes, it is mandatory. The anzsco code you choose is validated and your equivalent work exp is assessed by relevant authority. This information is used by the CO assessing your application.


Thanks for your reply man.
Well, I am in a fix now. Bcoz I have applied for visa without experience verification. CO has been allocated and he didn't mention anything relevant to experience verification.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Called the gsm just now.. A very kind lady picked the phone, and told me that my co would review my case at the end of the yr...which is 31/12..but it is around the holiday time so the actual review time might be delayed to Jan.. 

I am so confused about their working schedules..it's been three months since I submitted the requested documents.. And still nobody ever looked at my case yet!!!!!


----------



## lisa24July (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey guys!
Today's the day! i finally got my grant!!! woooooo.....omg.....i'm so happy that i'm crying!
My stats below are:

Submitted application for 190 visa: 24th July 2015
Co request for further information: 15th September 2015
Supplied requested information: 28th September 2015
Called DIAP as I haven't heard for a while: 8th December 2015
Visa grant: 14th December 2015


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

lisa24July said:


> Hey guys!
> Today's the day! i finally got my grant!!! woooooo.....omg.....i'm so happy that i'm crying!
> My stats below are:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

lisa24July said:


> Hey guys!
> Today's the day! i finally got my grant!!! woooooo.....omg.....i'm so happy that i'm crying!
> My stats below are:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Lisa that was a very long wait, all the best with everything ahead.


----------



## Gagagn (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi folks,
I have been a silent reader of this thread for quite a while. So happy for those who received their grant and best wishes for the rest.
Application history:
Lodgement: 21st july 
CO assigned: 4th sept
Docs requested: 15 th oct 
Docs submitted : 18 th oct 
That is the history so far. The issue is its almost five months since the lodgement and almost 2 months since i heard last from the case officer.
Has anyone got any idea why is it taking so long?
Also, what is the number to contact for NSW applications?
Any information would be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

lisa24July said:


> Hey guys!
> Today's the day! i finally got my grant!!! woooooo.....omg.....i'm so happy that i'm crying!
> My stats below are:
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!! All the best!


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats to all who got their Golden letters recently....


190 SS Adelaide
Job Code = 312911, Maintenance Planner
Total point 60 including 05 points of SS
Eoi submitted=25 July 2015
Invitation got= 23 Sep 2015
Visa Lodged = 24 Oct 2015
Medical done = 13 Nov 2015
Co assigned. = 30 Nov 2015 (req. PCC and form80)
Pcc submitted for spouse & kid = 01 Dec 2015
PCC Mine = 15 Dec 2015
Submitted form 80, PCC and Updated CV = 17/Dec 2015
Visa grant = :juggle: :juggle: xx/Dec/2015


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Gagagn said:


> Hi folks,
> I have been a silent reader of this thread for quite a while. So happy for those who received their grant and best wishes for the rest.
> Application history:
> Lodgement: 21st july
> ...



Adelaide immi office number - +61 7 3136 7000 - call them on this number. I am also waiting. I have applied at 12 Aug, CO asked docs at 28 sep, submitted all 14oct n since then wait.

I called them at 16Dec and they advised to wait 4 more weeks n said I can call them again if do not hear from them within 4 weeks.

If u like my reply, please hit the thanks button.


----------



## Gagagn (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks very much
I will call that number. But let me confirm this number is for NSW applicants as well.
Thanks


anjsmart said:


> Gagagn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks,
> ...


----------



## vikfern (Jul 13, 2015)

*190 Visa Granted , Traveller from Bangalore - Feb 8th*

Hey Kishore , 
Where do you stand as of now with regards to your VISA .. 
I am from Bangalore and plan to Fly to Melbourne Victoria on 8th Feb 2015 . Please share your plans and location .. we could work it out together incase we are both travelling to same location .


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Gagagn said:


> Thanks very much
> I will call that number. But let me confirm this number is for NSW applicants as well.
> Thanks


Yes Gagan, you can call on same number. Can you please able to tell if you get any update for your visa yet.


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Any July applicant still waiting for grant?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

MYR said:


> Any July applicant still waiting for grant?


I am still waiting fpr grant. I applied at 12aug.


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> I am still waiting fpr grant. I applied at 12aug.


Dear i am asking about July 2015 applicants!


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

MYR said:


> Dear i am asking about July 2015 applicants!


 oho ok. But for me as well, it's almost 6months. not sure what are they doing n how much more time they are going to take.


----------



## Neha21 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am still waiting for grant.

Visa lodged: 14th July

Received email from CO yesterday asking for newborns' medical. This is the third time CO contacted for documents. I hope this is the last time and I will get a grant in next email.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

One more here...applied on 20/7.. 2nd Co contacted on 22/12 asking for more info..don't know how long it would take to get a grant..sigh..


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

me


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

still waiting for grant.

Visa applied on 1st July 2015.

CO contacted on 6-Nov-2015 for updated CV newborn visa fees and form 1436 for newborn.

After that no update.


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

kashifehsan123 said:


> still waiting for grant.
> 
> Visa applied on 1st July 2015.
> 
> ...


I applied on 4th july 2015 and CO contacted for documents only once and since then i am waiting for the grant and no update from them at all. 

what you guys think what could be the reason for this delay for us?


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Call them & ask


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Call them & ask


i called many times, but they said to wait.....which is a pain....


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Folks !!
With Grace of God & best wishes from each one on the forum got my grant on 6 Jan.. What a fantastic start of the year..
It was quite frustrating wait for so long as visa was lodged on 22 July but finally on cloud 9 after big wait..
Friends still waiting have there grant just round the corner..
Thnks each one you for Gr8 support.


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

better not to call now and just chill and enjoy your life


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Dear All,

I received 3rd request from [email protected].

Which is totally silly request.

Asking for full form of my company names (Not abbreviations) and address of University which I already provided to them.

Even though i have replied back to them and also provided this information at the time of visa lodging but I wanna ask why are they asking such questions now.

Please reply......................

Here are the queries asked by them........

*Education :*
Please provide the full address (including street address) for the following institutions:
· Institute of chemical engineering & technology University of the Punjab

*Employment*
Please provide the full company name (no acronyms or abbreviations) for the following employers:
· “SNC” Lavalin Fayez Engineering
· “GS” CONSTRUCTION ARABIA COMPANY LIMITED
Please provide the full address details (including street address) for the following employers:
· “SNC” Lavalin Fayez Engineering


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

kashifehsan123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received 3rd request from [email protected].
> 
> ...


Hi,

Frankly speaking, I think they are just trying to buy some more time. Anyone can do a google search for "SNC” Lavalin Fayez Engineering and find what it is. Really lame on their part to contact you like that. They ask for the information that has already been submitted. I do not understand what's wrong with DIBP.

Hope you get your grant quickly. 

Cheers,
GT


----------



## sumit4s (Oct 20, 2015)

Is DIBP serious in providing PR's, I applied in June 2015 and heard from CO in Aug.
After that nothing.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

sumit4s said:


> Is DIBP serious in providing PR's, I applied in June 2015 and heard from CO in Aug.
> After that nothing.


Hi sumit i am also june applicant( 489). Co has been allocated in Aug,Nov,Dec and i am still waiting.Don't understand how they work.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

any July applicants left?


----------



## harish123 (Jul 29, 2015)

I am also waiting.


----------



## fernandes.oscar (Dec 8, 2015)

I am an August applicant on 28th Aug.


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Me too


----------



## dushyants2608 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Vishal,

I am also a Database Administrator having 5 yrs of relevant experience and 8 yrs of total experience. I am planning to apply for Australia Immigration under State Sponsorship with Anzco code:262111.
Here,I need a piece of information regarding total expenses(all inclusive) for getting a Visa 190 with Victoria State Sponsorship. This includes my dependents(wife and an infant)?
Also, Is it must to show funds? If so, How much for 3 person?

I would appreciate you reply.
Thanks!
Dushyant Singh


----------



## MYR (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello everyone.


Finally after a long wait of 1 year i got my Grant email.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats , may know ur timeline ?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

MYR said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> Finally after a long wait of 1 year i got my Grant email.


Congratulations . Wish you luck for the future. Waiting since August 2015 as well however my case has had some amount of communication


----------

